# Young Hogg Video



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Did anyone remenber the old video of young hogg there were more low lows then today.

clip 1
clip 2
clip 3
clip 4
clip 5
clip 6


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

nice that they have oldies jammin in the background.


----------



## so high kar klub (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 13 2008, 12:31 AM~9930869
> *Did anyone remenber the old video of young hogg there were more low lows then today.
> 
> clip 1
> ...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Pumps & Dumps volumes 1-10 should be put in a museum or something....


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 13 2008, 03:23 PM~9931431
> *Pumps & Dumps volumes 1-10 should be put in a museum or something....
> *


lol

real talk though


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

man those were the days


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin: the shaw in its prime...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The Shaw is still the same, the Lowriders just hang out at diffrent spots. If you live in South central and have a lowrider it's pretty much still the same. 

Just because YH don't tape anymore doesen't mean it ain't crackin'...y'all just gotta get out there.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2008, 03:22 PM~9934847
> *The Shaw is still the same, the Lowriders just hang out at diffrent spots. If you live in South central and have a lowrider it's pretty much still the same.
> 
> Just because YH don't tape anymore doesen't mean it ain't crackin'...y'all just gotta get out there.
> *


dont crack like it used too...there are other spots that do..back in the day u didnt get run off at 6pm...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2008, 02:22 PM~9934847
> *The Shaw is still the same, the Lowriders just hang out at diffrent spots. If you live in South central and have a lowrider it's pretty much still the same.
> 
> Just because YH don't tape anymore doesen't mean it ain't crackin'...y'all just gotta get out there.
> *


uffin: wait till i get my camera. though our spots are more limited, we're still all out there on sundays.

thanks for the find O.G. CRENSHAW. i've been wanting to watch the old skool young hoggs and old cali swangin uffin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i have some old young hogg tapes that i want to put on dvd and make some copies for the homies but i just have to find a way to actually transfer the material...i just liked lowriding more back then than i do now. i even think the car shows were better at the la sports arena/colisseum than the shows today.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

YOU COULD TELL IT HAD MORE STANDARDS BACK THEN, THEN NOW.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

dats da shit!!! clean cars ridin n swangin :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 13 2008, 12:31 AM~9930869
> *Did anyone remenber the old video of young hogg there were more low lows then today.
> 
> clip 1
> ...


DOES ANY ONE SELL ALL OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Feb 13 2008, 03:09 PM~9935216
> *i have some old young hogg tapes that i want to put on dvd and make some copies for the homies but i just have to find a way to actually transfer the material...i just liked lowriding more back then than i do now. i even think the car shows were better at the la sports arena/colisseum than the shows today.
> *


get you one of these uffin: 

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/VHS-to-DVD-...roductDetail.do


----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Feb 13 2008, 04:09 PM~9935216
> *i have some old young hogg tapes that i want to put on dvd and make some copies for the homies but i just have to find a way to actually transfer the material...i just liked lowriding more back then than i do now. i even think the car shows were better at the la sports arena/colisseum than the shows today.
> *


HIT ME UP HOMIE WHEN U GET EM DONE...LOOKN 2 PURCHASE


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

ill see whats up...maybe i can go to my old job and make some dubs. i work in post production for movies and tv. we dont deal with vhs at the company im at now...thats old news...maybe where i used to work...


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO YOUNG HOGG?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

somebody took a bunch of young hogg clips and dubbed there own music over them, they are on e-bay. i got 1 a long time ago because i only had the vhs tapes, it kinda sucks! young hogg used to come down here to the nw back in the day. 


here it is, YOUNG HOGG PLATINUM COLLECTION VOL.2.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Just add one 
clip 7


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 13 2008, 01:31 AM~9930869
> *Did anyone remenber the old video of young hogg there were more low lows then today.
> 
> clip 1
> ...


CLIP ONE IS FROM vOL.16, , one of his BEST (and my personal favorite)Videos!
That was from 97-98.
Real ridas rode bacc then.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thanks for them clips, add some more :biggrin:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 14 2008, 03:56 AM~9938158
> *CLIP ONE IS FROM vOL.16, , one of his BEST (and my personal favorite)Videos!
> That was from 97-98.
> Real ridas rode bacc then.
> *



yeah...i have that one stashed somewhere...that was definitely a good tape...


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Bad ass clips.. i would love to see the whole vid..


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

add two more
clip 8

clip 9


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I miss this MuthaFucc'r even if he pissed alot of people off......way ahead of the game. True pioneer


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Has anyone seen Hogg? The last time Hogg was here he was chillen at my crib with his bro when they paid a visit to Detroit and at that time he was having health issues. My boy still keeps in contact with him from time to time but he said its been awhile since the last time they spoke. I spoke with him a little over a year ago and he said he was just chillen because he was having health problems. Does anyone know how hes been?


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

more more :biggrin:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr+Feb 13 2008, 03:59 PM~9934621-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats so true, alot has changed


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 13 2008, 10:12 PM~9935248
> *YOU COULD TELL IT HAD MORE STANDARDS BACK THEN, THEN NOW.
> *



i agree with you on this one...a lot of bootleg lowriders nowadays...cars missing header panels...etc


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Had him come to Ohio to put it down for a club picnic part of a tour he did a few summers ago... He was a okay guy, i heard he pissed alot of guys off... But who don't, right...


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Feb 14 2008, 12:33 PM~9942190
> *Had him come to Ohio to put it down for a club picnic part of a tour he did a few summers ago...  He was a okay guy, i heard he pissed alot of guys off...  But who don't, right...
> *


I heard the same. I guess he burnt alot of bridges.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 14 2008, 12:01 AM~9939026
> *add two more
> clip 8
> 
> ...


*WHAT VOL. ARE THESE TWO CLIPS FROM ? AND WHATS THE NAME OF THE SONG PLAYING ON CLIP 9 ? THNX ! *


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

How Can I Pretend - The Continental IV uffin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 14 2008, 02:29 PM~9942952
> *How Can I Pretend - The Continental IV uffin:
> *


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

those were good times hangin out at the weinerschnitzel...sick ass cars back then...supernatural cc always had tight sht...public enemy, majestics, individuals...mafia iv life always brought out clean rides...herb had tight rights, slow bob and his 68 rag or 2dr fleetwood brougham...the stylistics had tight sht...


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

DAM I HAD THEM SAME VIDEOS HE PLAYED SOME TIGHT OLDIES AND HE WAS ALWAYS COOL WITH ME...

I REMEMBER THE VIDEOS WITH HOG AND MEME IN MAC 10S CAR LOOKIN FOR SOMEONE TO SERVE :biggrin: 

ALL I HAD WAS MY CHIPPIN CADDY AND I WAS HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Feb 14 2008, 03:46 PM~9943413
> *those were good times hangin out at the weinerschnitzel...sick ass cars back then...supernatural cc always had tight sht...public enemy, majestics, individuals...mafia iv life always brought out clean rides...herb had tight rights, slow bob and his 68 rag or 2dr fleetwood brougham...the stylistics had tight sht...
> *


Yeah, those were good times. I used to be a street vendor out ther during 95/96, I used to buy some $1.00 chinese food and donuts across the street in Ralphs parking lot and kick it all day with the riders every Sunday. I use to like the Ridaz Only cc cars the best.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

MEME VS V MAX 63 RAG


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 13 2008, 06:23 AM~9931431
> *Pumps & Dumps volumes 1-10 should be put in a museum or something....
> *


I second that motion, Jason!

Young Hogg's video were educational as well as entertaining. For those of us who couldn't experience Crenshaw first hand, he put it right in our living rooms. I've learned about cars, clubs, and people LRM didn't/wouldn't feature. He brought us the Black lowriding experience.

Wherever he is, I pray that he's alright and we'll see him again soon.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I remember Worldwide!!! "You chain your dogs up in your backyard! Aint no pitbulls under here!" "Killer came to Cha Cha!" "I dont know what that duece got. We tested her at 12 in the morning and she was doin the damn thing." ON WORLWIDE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I used to love that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 14 2008, 10:21 PM~9943686
> *I second that motion, Jason!
> 
> Young Hogg's video were educational as well as entertaining. For those of us who couldn't experience Crenshaw first hand, he put it right in our living rooms. I've learned about cars, clubs, and people LRM didn't/wouldn't feature. He brought us the Black lowriding experience.
> ...



i dont see it as a black experience...i saw it as the south central la lowrider experience that you didnt see in lrm...all i ever heard about was east la this east la that...young hogg showed em what everybody else was up to...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Feb 14 2008, 05:16 PM~9944094
> *i dont see it as a black experience...i saw it as the south central la lowrider experience that you didnt see in lrm...all i ever heard about was east la this east la that...young hogg showed em what everybody else was up to...
> *


Good point and I agree but I guess if I was black and saw the YH videos compared to only LRM..I'd have to say he (YH) put more blacks on the map. Plus, Crenshaw is a black dominated area anyway.

And YH is still out here riding...with his garbage wrinkled gucchi rims that are staind that he's had for the last 5 years :uh:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

i think maybe the earlier yh tapes showed more blacks but i think yh showed everybody on his tapes...a good example would be when meme had the green 64 hopper and he went at it with hyro from the individuals...everybody got there was a 15 min of fame...the armenian dudes from individuals always had tight ass cars and young hogg always gave them camera time...


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I met Young Hogg at a show in Sacramento and he did put it down for real ridas. You had to respect him because of what he did. I saw a pic of his car at SuperNatural but i am not sure where he is now.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Feb 14 2008, 04:56 PM~9944470
> *I met Young Hogg at a show in Sacramento and he did put it down for real ridas.  You had to respect him because of what he did.  I saw a pic of his car at SuperNatural but i am not sure where he is now.
> *


he was filming at the majestics new years picnic this year


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

add one

clip 10


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Feb 14 2008, 05:16 PM~9944094
> *i dont see it as a black experience...i saw it as the south central la lowrider experience that you didnt see in lrm...all i ever heard about was east la this east la that...young hogg showed em what everybody else was up to...
> *


Well, wasn't South Central predominately Black back then?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 15 2008, 05:54 AM~9947323
> *Well, wasn't South Central predominately Black back then?
> *


maybe so...i guess its just a matter of interpretation


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

don't forget the one with Tony Parker on Crenshaw Blvd swangin it. :biggrin: think it was a 60?


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

other :biggrin: 
clip 11


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Anyone have volume #12 or volume #16 for sale?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

damn, i'm gonna have to dig out all my Young hoggs and my vcr. :uh: these clips are teasing me. :biggrin: 

good lookin on the clips!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

damn, i'm gonna have to dig out all my Young hoggs and my vcr. uh.gif these clips are teasing me. biggrin.gif

good lookin on the clips! wink.gif


----------



## MR.SHADES (Apr 26, 2006)

"CLASSIC CALI RIDIN" uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

4 pages and MustangSalli hasnt commented yet? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Feb 15 2008, 02:15 AM~9947413
> *don't forget the one with Tony Parker on Crenshaw Blvd swangin it. :biggrin: think it was a 60?
> *


i remember big erb was jankin on tonys white black ass lol


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Feb 15 2008, 06:18 AM~9947979
> *4 pages and MustangSalli hasnt commented yet?  :biggrin:
> *


i said it before and ill say it again.......YOUNG HOGG PUT ST. LOUIS ON THE MAP.....a lot of people dont agree with me but im just keepin it real. i got a homeboy that went out to L.A. in 1989 and bought a 4 pump 1964 impala. wet black paint 0n dimes....a couple years after that my boy tipp bought a blue 2 pump from out there which i now own :biggrin: but it wasnt till 1996 when my boy norm went out the way and brought back a clean ass black tre with chrome all under it. even the grill and around the rear tail lights where chrome. all power accessories even wing windows. and a big ass moon. he handed me a video tape and said you gotta see this shit here cuz...... it was YOUNG HOGG volume 5 pumps and dumps. man they was tearin the streets up. driving on the wrong side of the street, flamin and shit. it was BIG DIWIGHT FRUM THE " I " and ROGER FRUM PUBLIC ENEMY CC gettin down. after seeing shops like super natural, hi-low,and united that he was advertising. i found that i was doing the wrong thing. so i jumped on the hi-low wagon with MONDO AND BIG SEV they where givin me more input. thats just a little of a lot that young did for us. but the icing was put on the cake when he came here in 1999. he made a few people mad here too. even me, but i realized what he was doing. he was tellin us the wright way to do it. but it was how he was goin about tellin people. i just took the bad wit the good and made it happen. after a couple trips to L.A. and meeting some of my club brothas like MR.C, LO-LO, SWITCHMAN, ect the rest is history he even lived here for a few months. so much props to YOUNG HOGG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

what up Chris yea I remember some of those days, and we set it off in STL everytime Hog came down there from hoppin freds trey at black sunday to bangin bumpers on the river. I remember meeting rayvonn when he had that blue trey, those were the good old days.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

damn back in the day a local video store in my city had 3 tapes of young hogg thats all i ever rented.

I remember this one video where a caddy from the indviduals had been in a accident and wrecked but the owner said i'll have it ready by next weekend,,,which he did.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so does anyone have the collection. get it put on dvd.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2008, 09:12 AM~9948401
> *so does anyone have the collection. get it put on dvd.
> *


I transferred my 1-10 to DVD like 2 years ago.... i need to find it.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

and other  
clip 12


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Feb 15 2008, 09:11 AM~9948391
> *damn back in the day a local video store in my city had 3 tapes of young hogg thats all i ever rented.
> 
> I remember this one video where a caddy from the indviduals had been in a accident and wrecked but the owner said i'll have it ready by next weekend,,,which he did.
> *



I will put that clip soon! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 15 2008, 09:09 AM~9948381
> *what up Chris yea I remember some of those days, and we set it off in STL everytime Hog came down there from hoppin freds trey at black sunday to bangin bumpers on the river. I remember meeting rayvonn when he had that blue trey, those were the good old days.
> *


Rayon had a bad ass trey back then didnt he! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 15 2008, 08:12 AM~9948401
> *so does anyone have the collection. get it put on dvd.
> *


 YEA I GOT ALL OF THEM....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ME AND SWITCHMAN ARE GONNA PUT THEM ALL ALL DVD ASAP START PLACING YOUR ORDERS NOW TO RESERVE YOURS


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

OG-CRENSHAW, you have to post clips of 'Zeus'' 'Mr. Blvd' and 'Del-Dogg's' 'Tracey Blue'.

One of my favorite Young Hogg volumes is 'I Still Play With Cars'. He featured alot of the New Years festivities on that volume. Another good one is when he covered the Majestics 2000 New Years and 'Big Punchy' was telling someone what not to do with their car. That was classic!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 15 2008, 11:49 AM~9949425
> *OH YEAH, THOSE NUMBERS ON MY JACKET SLEEVES ARENT THERE FOR DECORATION. YOU BETA RECONIZE..... I SEE SOME OF MY " I " BROTHERS IN HERE. WHAT IT DO!!!!! FELLAS uffin:
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OHH YEAH THE OTHER SIDE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 09:47 AM~9949403
> *ME AND SWITCHMAN  ARE GONNA PUT THEM ALL ALL DVD ASAP START PLACING YOUR ORDERS NOW TO RESERVE YOURS
> *


how much you gonna slang em for uffin: gonna have to take one out to the shaw so i can get if from you when you do


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE95_@Feb 15 2008, 03:15 AM~9947413
> *don't forget the one with Tony Parker on Crenshaw Blvd swangin it. :biggrin: think it was a 60?
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ILL WORK ON THE PRICE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: lmk


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

By looking at the response of this thread is it safe to say that people are getting sick if watching lowriders hop without the front clips, missing bumbers and ect? Back in the young hogg era Hogg had set the standards high and now we dont see that anymore.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 15 2008, 08:09 AM~9948381
> *what up Chris yea I remember some of those days, and we set it off in STL everytime Hog came down there from hoppin freds trey at black sunday to bangin bumpers on the river. I remember meeting rayvonn when he had that blue trey, those were the good old days.
> *


thats right yall came down here and set it off that first year he came. then you came back by yourself in the single pump ACE looking for playtime double pumps. and you where smashin the bumper on 13s ( DIMES ) on our river front the same night i did the first ever house call ( INDIVIDUALS BABY ) CHI-TOWN IN DAH HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 15 2008, 11:59 AM~9949928
> *thats right yall came down here and set it off that first year he came. then you came back by yourself in the single pump ACE looking for playtime double pumps. and you where smashin the bumper on 13s ( DIMES ) on our river front the same night i did the first ever house call ( INDIVIDUALS BABY ) CHI-TOWN IN DAH HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


First ever house call in the rain! :biggrin: "Gotta be a got-damn Individual!"


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 15 2008, 10:37 AM~9949333
> *AY HOMIE, WHILE YOU ARE SAVOIRING THE MOMENT WHERE IS OL BOY NOW. UH HUH,  JUST WHAT I THOUGHT.... IM STILL OUT HERE PUTTIN IT DOWN!!! WHILE BOZO'S LIKE YOU SIT ON THE SIDE LINE LOOKIN AND WISHING. I SEE YOU ON HERE ALOT BUT WHAT DO YOU HAVE TO SHOW US :uh:  I SEE YOU FROM THE SHO-ME STATE. SHO-ME YOUR PROGRESS. AND TELL THE HOMIE FROM YOUR CLUB WITH THE SO CALLED CADI KILLA HE GOT ACTION AT ME WHEN I COME TO BLACK SUNDAY THIS YEAR. AND IM GONNA DO IT ON 13'S AND GET THERE QUICKER AND PUT MY CORD DOWN WHILE HE'S STILL TRYING TO GET THERE :biggrin:
> *


damn t-roy you dunn woke tha sleepin giant :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey switchman stall eem out. dis the homeboy i brought out to L.A. when we all went to CLAYTON'S house when he was puttin the 9 together. and we went to vegas the next day. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 10:47 AM~9949403
> *ME AND SWITCHMAN  ARE GONNA PUT THEM ALL ALL DVD ASAP START PLACING YOUR ORDERS NOW TO RESERVE YOURS
> *


what up JD i got some special dvd's HOGG made for me wit tha best of crenshaw and tha best of st.louis that i promised him that i wouldnt make copies of. and im holdin to dat. cause im that type a *****. REAL!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

me and og chris on young hog STL. riverfront doing the most and by the way thats chris son at the end.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=N_HyPadav6g
by the way that was 2000 before ****** were using pistons. single pump.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 15 2008, 02:09 PM~9951204
> *me and og chris on young hog STL. riverfront doing the most and by the way thats chris son at the end.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=N_HyPadav6g
> by the way that was 2000 before ****** were using pistons. single pump.
> *


 :thumbsup: DON'T GET SCURRED! :biggrin: good shit.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 15 2008, 04:38 PM~9951389
> *back to the subject homies, lets keep this young hogg topic positive uffin: take it to pm's anything else will be deleted
> *


SO I GUESS YOU ERASE THE SHIT TALKIN ON THE VIDEOS :uh: YEAH RIGHT


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 14 2008, 10:51 PM~9947014
> *add one
> 
> clip 10
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The 90's on Crenshaw...

Thats when all this DUB and Harley shit wasin't happinin' Lowridin' was the thing to do...It was trendy as well.

Now, to keep Lowridng you REALLY gotta LOVE this shit to keep doin' it. It's not trendy anymore, rap artist don't make Lowriding music to compliment it anymore and it's not being pushed like it use to be pushed. the last 10 years have really sorted out the "studio ryders" from the real ridaz.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OG CRENSHAW WHERE U AT


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 15 2008, 11:50 AM~9949434
> *OG-CRENSHAW, you have to post clips of 'Zeus'' 'Mr. Blvd' and 'Del-Dogg's' 'Tracey Blue'.
> 
> One of my favorite Young Hogg volumes is 'I Still Play With Cars'. He featured alot of the New Years festivities on that volume. Another good one is when he covered the Majestics 2000 New Years and 'Big Punchy' was telling someone what not to do with their car. That was classic!
> *


That's VOL. 30 I WILL POST THE CLIP SOON.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 15 2008, 08:14 PM~9953520
> *The 90's on Crenshaw...
> 
> Thats when all this DUB and Harley shit wasin't happinin' Lowridin' was the thing to do...It was trendy as well.
> ...


 thats right


----------



## gmorg (Oct 31, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: SWITCHMAN


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 15 2008, 09:23 PM~9953610
> *OG CRENSHAW WHERE U AT
> *


DON'T TRIP I TRY TO POST SO MORE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 15 2008, 09:35 PM~9954150
> *thats right
> *


I give u props bro for stayin' true to lowriding as long as you have and not switchin' up.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

much love on the classic hogg vids, 
lowriding was way better then that it is today, 
hardly any g bodies,90 % traditional chevies,lacs and show quality rides hit the shaw.
good music and alot of pride involved.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

add more! :biggrin: 
clip 13

clip 14


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

hey INDIVIDUALS1996LA get at me if you really get these dvd's crackin. put me on the list homie.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

see thats what im talkin bout  thats lowriding right there


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 16 2008, 01:12 AM~9955858
> *see thats what im talkin bout   thats lowriding right there
> *


WHATS UP FOO


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homeboy is everythang good cuzz


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT for more Young Hog stuff.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 15 2008, 02:09 PM~9948381
> *what up Chris yea I remember some of those days, and we set it off in STL everytime Hog came down there from hoppin freds trey at black sunday to bangin bumpers on the river. I remember meeting rayvonn when he had that blue trey, those were the good old days.
> *


you was two tearing it up

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N_HyPadav6g


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BRING THAT SHIT NICCA :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

more  
clip 15

clip 16


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2008, 12:17 AM~9961039
> *:thumbsup:
> *


more on the way


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HELL YEAH NEEDED TO SEE SOME GOOD CRUIZIN


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

this clip are not from young hogg but there couple year old
clip 1

clip 2

clip 3

clip 4


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO BE THAT 1 GUY ON THE SHAW ALWAYS GETTIN CLWNED ON, WITH THE BROWN 63 WITH GREEN GUTS LOL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WASENT HE FROM RIDAZONLY, WORLD WIDE CC??


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2008, 12:38 AM~9961185
> *WHO BE THAT 1 GUY ON THE SHAW ALWAYS GETTIN CLWNED ON, WITH THE BROWN 63 WITH GREEN GUTS LOL
> *


tha will be wildboy he was from ridaz olny but the last this i see him he was from no hater cc


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WELL I GUESS HIS OLD CLUB BE JANKIN ON HIS ASS ALOTE LOL SHIT BE FUNNY AS HELL


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

more  
clip 17

clip 18


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 17 2008, 03:04 AM~9961550
> *more
> clip 17
> 
> ...


damn that elco gettin ass, what mary j song that is? that shit bumpin


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 19


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 17 2008, 10:07 AM~9962417
> *damn that elco gettin ass, what mary j song that is? that shit bumpin
> *


is not mary j song is lil kim and puff daddy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 17 2008, 11:38 AM~9962586
> *is not mary j song is lil kim and puff daddy
> *


nah not that 1, clip 18 after big rat talks it comes on


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 17 2008, 11:32 AM~9962553
> *clip 19
> *


is that hyro clownin hard in the lac :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 16 2008, 11:38 PM~9961185
> *WHO BE THAT 1 GUY ON THE SHAW ALWAYS GETTIN CLWNED ON, WITH THE BROWN 63 WITH GREEN GUTS LOL
> *


 HIS NAME IS WILD BOY :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

Great topic!!


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 17 2008, 12:04 AM~9961550
> *more
> clip 17
> 
> ...


haha :rofl: , hogg said "you have just seen what not to do"..."door buckling, fender falling off"... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

can you upload the whole video on zshare ?


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 18 2008, 03:33 PM~9971782
> *BUT WHAT AM JUST ASKING??? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


If u gettin at what I think u gettin at u better quit  You a lil too old and might get Kimbo Sliced up with that frame of mind partner. I never back down now


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 13 2008, 12:31 AM~9930869
> *Did anyone remenber the old video of young hogg there were more low lows then today.
> 
> clip 1
> ...


Tight


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Deeezam! I just read this thread from beginning to end. Y'all wild'n out in here cuzz.....for real*


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

REAL NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

DAMN THIS TOPIC NEEDS A BLUNT  Just be happy and lowride nomatter where your from or what you got. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 19 2008, 12:28 AM~9975884
> *DAMN THIS TOPIC NEEDS A BLUNT   Just be happy and lowride nomatter where your from or what you got.  :biggrin:
> *


ILL MATCH YOU 1 FOOL


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 20


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LOL HYDRO CUTTIN UP AGAIN


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 18 2008, 10:28 PM~9975884
> *DAMN THIS TOPIC NEEDS A BLUNT   Just be happy and lowride nomatter where your from or what you got.  :biggrin:
> *


IM WITH YOU ON DIS ONE!!!!! the shit was funny at first but now its gettin personal. talkin about people's mother and shit, come on man.......STOP IT.....STOP IT!!!!!!! words sure can escalate when a person is not in front of yah.... i don't care what a ****** say. but all us out dis way was trying to get our cars to look close to L.A. as possible. even perform like theirs especially on the car dance tip. ( REMEMBER THE JOKER ) some people even went out that way and bought cars in the 90's. man i think there is a level of respect out there, more of a " G " code!!!!! i understand that was one of his favorite young hogg tapes, swithchman was just saying that since he was so amused then where is your car what do you have to offer. then ragtop just started going off on the cars that switch owned. switchman didnt rag on his car he just asked what do he have to offer!!!!!ragtop did his thang at a young age and ill give him dat he was a youngsta hangin wit us at the park doing it...... now we bangin and shit, talkin about coming to a function that i put together for years BLACK SUNDAY!!!!! and fuck it up............AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!! :nono:hell man my favorite young hogg was when BIG PUNCHIE called out BIG RAT, but i want put it out thurr like dat!! even LIL ERNIE tried to call out RAT once talkin bout how he heard RAT was lookin for him RAT said if i was lookin fah yah i'd come to your house mutha fuckah :biggrin: RAT went on to remind him that he put ERNIE'S first swangin car together...........R-E-S-P-E-C-T........ i'm tellin yall dis new generation just dont get it. not on L.A.'s tip i just have respect those guys........ AND IM 41 YEARS OLD.......... INDUVIDUALS RYDER 110% REAL ASS *****........YOU CAN MARK DAT ((((( PEACE )))))


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

what up chris


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 19 2008, 08:34 AM~9977940
> * my favorite young hogg was when BIG PUNCHIE called out BIG RAT*


anyone got any of this footage to post up, the homie keeps tellin me this one like it happened yesterday, wouldnt mind to see it uffin:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

I GOT A COUPLE VIDEOS FOR SALE PM ME IF INTERESTED


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 21


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 19 2008, 10:50 AM~9978031
> *anyone got any of this footage to post up, the homie keeps tellin me this one like it happened yesterday, wouldnt mind to see it uffin:
> *


i do i will post soon that vol.19


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Feb 19 2008, 09:39 AM~9977980
> * what up chris
> *


LODIRTY IN THE HOUSE, WHATS UP IN THE ILL TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2008, 09:12 AM~9978174
> *i do i will post soon that vol.19
> *


MUCH APPRECIATED HOMIE uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

luvin them lacs


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2008, 10:10 AM~9978164
> * clip 21
> *


ttt for the armenians


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 18 2008, 10:28 PM~9975884
> *DAMN THIS TOPIC NEEDS A BLUNT   Just be happy and lowride nomatter where your from or what you got.  :biggrin:
> *


 THATS RIGHT HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

damn alotta shit got deleted, musta got worse last night.


----------



## big al (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 19 2008, 09:34 AM~9977940
> *IM WITH YOU ON DIS ONE!!!!! the shit was funny at first but now its gettin personal. talkin about people's mother and shit, come on man.......STOP IT.....STOP IT!!!!!!! words sure can escalate when a person is not in front of yah.... i don't care what a ****** say. but all us out dis way was trying to get our cars to look close to L.A. as possible. even perform like theirs especially on the car dance tip. ( REMEMBER THE JOKER ) some people even went out that way and bought cars in the 90's. man i think there is a level of respect out there, more of a " G " code!!!!! i understand that was one of his favorite young hogg tapes, swithchman was just saying that since he was so amused then where is your car what do you have to offer. then ragtop just started going off on the cars that switch owned. switchman didnt rag on his car he just asked what do he have to offer!!!!!ragtop did his thang at a young age and ill give him dat he was a youngsta hangin wit us at the park doing it......  now we bangin and shit, talkin about coming to a function that i put together for years BLACK SUNDAY!!!!!  and fuck it up............AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!  :nono:hell man my favorite young hogg was when BIG PUNCHIE called out BIG RAT, but i want put it out thurr like dat!! even LIL ERNIE tried to call out RAT once talkin bout how he heard RAT was lookin for him RAT said if i was lookin fah yah i'd come to your house mutha fuckah  :biggrin: RAT went on to remind him that he put ERNIE'S first swangin car together...........R-E-S-P-E-C-T........ i'm tellin yall dis new generation just dont get it. not on L.A.'s tip i just have respect those guys........ AND IM 41 YEARS OLD.......... INDUVIDUALS RYDER 110% REAL ASS *****........YOU CAN MARK DAT ((((( PEACE )))))
> *


when you break it all down it does not matter who has what its all about giving credit when credit is do i think some times we for get its ok to give each other props we have two give the old school thanks for what they did for us so we can ride now its all about living and learning


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 19 2008, 12:50 PM~9978031
> *anyone got any of this footage to post up, the homie keeps tellin me this one like it happened yesterday, wouldnt mind to see it uffin:
> *


its on volume 19 pt.1 I got 3 of them on VHS anyone want one.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2008, 11:10 AM~9978164
> * clip 21
> *


NORTH HOLLYWOOD INDIVIDUALS ROLLIN IN LIKE SOME G'S!!!!

NORTH HOLLYWOOD ANND VENTURA COUNTY TEARING SHIT UP!!
Like I said before, Vol.16 is my favorite all time young hogg tape!
I miss these days!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 19 2008, 03:14 PM~9979956
> *its on volume 19 pt.1 I got 3 of them on VHS anyone want one.
> *


I'd like to get me vol 13 and the Anniversary tape around that vol, had them on vhs but the tape is all screwed up :angry:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Feb 19 2008, 04:40 PM~9980143
> *I'd like to get me vol 13 and the Anniversary tape around that vol, had them on vhs but the tape is all screwed up :angry:
> *


Anniversary one is a great one!!
Bigg Dewight tearing shit up in the mark6 in the begining!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big al_@Feb 19 2008, 02:44 PM~9979696
> *when you break it all down it does not matter who has what its all about giving credit when credit is do i think some times we for get its ok to give each other props we have two give the old school thanks for what they did for us so we can ride now its all about living and learning
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: you are right. big homie big ups homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 19 2008, 03:42 PM~9980160
> *Anniversary one is a great one!!
> Bigg Dewight tearing shit up in the mark6 in the begining!
> *


Hell yea that was one what turned me onto The I. Them doing the damn thing on the exspress way hopping! That guy in the Mark 6 would be three wheeling weaving in and outta traffic! That shit was awsome! I remember I was soo proud to join the I when I was with the club(left for personal reason), cuz they were the one I saw in the tapes with clean shit doing the damn thing!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 19 2008, 10:34 AM~9977940
> *IM WITH YOU ON DIS ONE!!!!! the shit was funny at first but now its gettin personal. talkin about people's mother and shit, come on man.......STOP IT.....STOP IT!!!!!!! words sure can escalate when a person is not in front of yah.... i don't care what a ****** say. but all us out dis way was trying to get our cars to look close to L.A. as possible. even perform like theirs especially on the car dance tip. ( REMEMBER THE JOKER ) some people even went out that way and bought cars in the 90's. man i think there is a level of respect out there, more of a " G " code!!!!! i understand that was one of his favorite young hogg tapes, swithchman was just saying that since he was so amused then where is your car what do you have to offer. then ragtop just started going off on the cars that switch owned. switchman didnt rag on his car he just asked what do he have to offer!!!!!ragtop did his thang at a young age and ill give him dat he was a youngsta hangin wit us at the park doing it......  now we bangin and shit, talkin about coming to a function that i put together for years BLACK SUNDAY!!!!!  and fuck it up............AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!  :nono:hell man my favorite young hogg was when BIG PUNCHIE called out BIG RAT, but i want put it out thurr like dat!! even LIL ERNIE tried to call out RAT once talkin bout how he heard RAT was lookin for him RAT said if i was lookin fah yah i'd come to your house mutha fuckah  :biggrin: RAT went on to remind him that he put ERNIE'S first swangin car together...........R-E-S-P-E-C-T........ i'm tellin yall dis new generation just dont get it. not on L.A.'s tip i just have respect those guys........ AND IM 41 YEARS OLD.......... INDUVIDUALS RYDER 110% REAL ASS *****........YOU CAN MARK DAT ((((( PEACE )))))
> *


I feel ya Chris but yo boy called me a BOZO for simply mentioning a tape that me and my crew think is funny to death. Eerthang was aight till that point. YOU know me and you know what I would do if somebody here in STL came at me with the name-calling so the same goes for anybody anywhere. Just being a man homie. like I said a lil arguing back n forth is cool with me. Hell it makes the sport a lil more fun :biggrin: Thats actually the only reason I even watch the tapes :biggrin: But then they went with the "IT started in LA" stuff. Yeah we all know that, and Hip-Hop started in the East........SO WHAT. Does that mean the best rappers are from the East??? Im personally as STL as can be. I love to roll on them big wheels, lookin for a set of 4s now  Hell I like the battle perspective of it. When I was a rapper I was a battle rapper :biggrin: Same go for these cars. I just say bring em out and let em speak for they self  you know my steez and how I'm comin............. :biggrin: 
Now as for Individuals1996LA..........he's a cheerleader from Texas :biggrin: 
Switch yo aight wit me, I aint mad or nothing homie :wave:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

4 Members: RAGTOPROY, SWITCHMANLA, big al, 81caddystl
Lil Roy what you doin in here!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I still like "Killer came to cha cha" too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81caddystl (Feb 14, 2007)

makin sure we keepin it lowridin :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 18 2008, 11:28 PM~9975884
> *DAMN THIS TOPIC NEEDS A BLUNT   Just be happy and lowride nomatter where your from or what you got.  :biggrin:
> *


Fool you know you don't smoke!!! Dam'n, I'm the ONLY one in the club who do chief!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Poo Broke (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 19 2008, 10:10 AM~9978164
> * clip 21
> *


cadillacs :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 19 2008, 06:08 PM~9980726
> *Fool you know you don't smoke!!! Dam'n, I'm the ONLY one in the club who do chief!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 19 2008, 05:02 PM~9980695
> *I still like "Killer came to cha cha" too!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 SWITCHMAN CHA CHAS KNOW


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 19 2008, 10:54 PM~9980231
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: you are right. big homie big ups homie.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I agree give props heah vote for me and give me props. :biggrin: 

Lincoln lovers help a brother lincoln rider out>i'm in a set up contest lets see a lincoln win it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

LINCOLNS TTT


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915

And on the topic,big punchie was the funniest dude to watch on the young hogs,he kept it real.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 19 2008, 04:42 PM~9980160
> *Anniversary one is a great one!!
> Bigg Dewight tearing shit up in the mark6 in the begining!
> *


hell yeah that one of best one and some muthafurcker jack my :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

more  
clip 22

clip 23

clip 24

clip 25


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 19 2008, 10:34 AM~9977940
> *IM WITH YOU ON DIS ONE!!!!! the shit was funny at first but now its gettin personal. talkin about people's mother and shit, come on man.......STOP IT.....STOP IT!!!!!!! words sure can escalate when a person is not in front of yah.... i don't care what a ****** say. but all us out dis way was trying to get our cars to look close to L.A. as possible. even perform like theirs especially on the car dance tip. ( REMEMBER THE JOKER ) some people even went out that way and bought cars in the 90's. man i think there is a level of respect out there, more of a " G " code!!!!! i understand that was one of his favorite young hogg tapes, swithchman was just saying that since he was so amused then where is your car what do you have to offer. then ragtop just started going off on the cars that switch owned. switchman didnt rag on his car he just asked what do he have to offer!!!!!ragtop did his thang at a young age and ill give him dat he was a youngsta hangin wit us at the park doing it......  now we bangin and shit, talkin about coming to a function that i put together for years BLACK SUNDAY!!!!!  and fuck it up............AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!  :nono:hell man my favorite young hogg was when BIG PUNCHIE called out BIG RAT, but i want put it out thurr like dat!! even LIL ERNIE tried to call out RAT once talkin bout how he heard RAT was lookin for him RAT said if i was lookin fah yah i'd come to your house mutha fuckah  :biggrin: RAT went on to remind him that he put ERNIE'S first swangin car together...........R-E-S-P-E-C-T........ i'm tellin yall dis new generation just dont get it. not on L.A.'s tip i just have respect those guys........ AND IM 41 YEARS OLD.......... INDUVIDUALS RYDER 110% REAL ASS *****........YOU CAN MARK DAT ((((( PEACE )))))
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

he came to NC about 5-6 years ago. there was a short clip on me doin some scrapin in an old truck on mine. and some NC hydro action from wayne costa and chris oxindine. wish i still had the tape. but then i would have to get a VCR lol


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 15 2008, 10:47 AM~9949403
> *ME AND SWITCHMAN  ARE GONNA PUT THEM ALL ALL DVD ASAP START PLACING YOUR ORDERS NOW TO RESERVE YOURS
> *


let me know


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 14 2008, 04:43 PM~9943848
> *I remember Worldwide!!! "You chain your dogs up in your backyard! Aint no pitbulls under here!" "Killer came to Cha Cha!"  "I dont know what that duece got. We tested her at 12 in the morning and she was doin the damn thing." ON WORLWIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You're talking about 'JC' and 'Jimbo'. They're brothers, right? This is when they were going up against 'Damu Gucci' from Damu Riders. Before 'JC' and 'Jimbo' were from World Wide I believe they were from Stylistics then Ridaz Only. Also, 'Big Punchie' was originally from Stylistics then later formed Public Enemy. Ridaz Only branched off from Stylistics also. There's one Young Hogg volume where members of the Stylistics are blasting Ridaz Only. 'Lil' Ernie' was once with the Individuals then went to Homies along with 'OVG' aka 'Fubu'.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 19 2008, 10:34 AM~9977940
> *IM WITH YOU ON DIS ONE!!!!! the shit was funny at first but now its gettin personal. talkin about people's mother and shit, come on man.......STOP IT.....STOP IT!!!!!!! words sure can escalate when a person is not in front of yah.... i don't care what a ****** say. but all us out dis way was trying to get our cars to look close to L.A. as possible. even perform like theirs especially on the car dance tip. ( REMEMBER THE JOKER ) some people even went out that way and bought cars in the 90's. man i think there is a level of respect out there, more of a " G " code!!!!! i understand that was one of his favorite young hogg tapes, swithchman was just saying that since he was so amused then where is your car what do you have to offer. then ragtop just started going off on the cars that switch owned. switchman didnt rag on his car he just asked what do he have to offer!!!!!ragtop did his thang at a young age and ill give him dat he was a youngsta hangin wit us at the park doing it......  now we bangin and shit, talkin about coming to a function that i put together for years BLACK SUNDAY!!!!!  and fuck it up............AINT GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!  :nono:hell man my favorite young hogg was when BIG PUNCHIE called out BIG RAT, but i want put it out thurr like dat!! even LIL ERNIE tried to call out RAT once talkin bout how he heard RAT was lookin for him RAT said if i was lookin fah yah i'd come to your house mutha fuckah  :biggrin: RAT went on to remind him that he put ERNIE'S first swangin car together...........R-E-S-P-E-C-T........ i'm tellin yall dis new generation just dont get it. not on L.A.'s tip i just have respect those guys........ AND IM 41 YEARS OLD.......... INDUVIDUALS RYDER 110% REAL ASS *****........YOU CAN MARK DAT ((((( PEACE )))))
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 14 2008, 04:43 PM~9943848
> *I remember Worldwide!!! "You chain your dogs up in your backyard! Aint no pitbulls under here!" "Killer came to Cha Cha!"  "I dont know what that duece got. We tested her at 12 in the morning and she was doin the damn thing." ON WORLWIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


deeezz..........175/75......R 14's deeezz low ride tyres :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 19 2008, 04:53 PM~9980621
> *I feel ya Chris but yo boy called me a BOZO for simply mentioning a tape that me and my crew think is funny to death. Eerthang was aight till that point. YOU know me  and you know what I would do if somebody here in STL came at me with the name-calling so the same goes for anybody anywhere. Just being a man homie.  like I said a lil arguing back n forth is cool with me. Hell it makes the sport a lil more fun  :biggrin:  Thats actually the only reason I even watch the tapes  :biggrin: But then they went with the "IT started in LA" stuff. Yeah we all know that, and Hip-Hop started in the East........SO WHAT. Does that mean the best rappers are from the East??? Im personally as STL as can be. I love to roll on them big wheels, lookin for a set of 4s now    Hell I like the battle perspective of it. When I was a rapper I was a battle rapper  :biggrin:  Same go for these cars.  I just say bring em out and let em speak for they self    you know my steez and how I'm comin............. :biggrin:
> Now as for Individuals1996LA..........he's a cheerleader from Texas  :biggrin:
> Switch yo aight wit me, I aint mad or nothing homie  :wave:
> *


its all good we just trying to keep it low-rydin :thumbsup: we know what happens when words get involved you'll have one coast against anotha. sometimes we gotta do what rat from COLDBLOODED C.C. say........LET-IT-GO.........so get that new rag you puttin togetha done so you can do what MISSOURI spoze to do.......SHO-ME!!!!!!! (((((((( PEACE ))))))) :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 19 2008, 08:59 PM~9982772
> *I agree give props heah vote for me and give me props. :biggrin:
> 
> Lincoln lovers help a brother lincoln rider out>i'm in a set up contest lets see a lincoln win it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


FA SHO BRO!!!!!!! COULD'NT WAIT TO SEE WHAT PUCHIE HAD INSTORE ON THE NEXT VOLUME :biggrin: (((((( THINGS NOT TO DO!!!!! )))))


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

I GOT A QUICK QUESTION, I SEE IN ALOT OF THESE VIDS THAT BACK IN THE DAY THE ASS END OF STREET CARS USED TO BE HOT, WHAT PROBLEMS COME WITH HOPPING THE REAR END? WHAT YOU HAVE TO REINFORCE?


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 20 2008, 09:36 AM~9985639
> *I GOT A QUICK QUESTION, I SEE IN ALOT OF THESE VIDS THAT BACK IN THE DAY THE ASS END OF STREET CARS USED TO BE HOT, WHAT PROBLEMS COME WITH HOPPING THE REAR END? WHAT YOU HAVE TO REINFORCE?
> *


Better off not to do it if your car is a swanga (alot of batt weight ect) but if you had a regular 6 batt set up and had your heart set on doin it I would make sure the axle and rear arches were bullit proof


----------



## big al (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 20 2008, 08:13 AM~9985527
> *FA SHO BRO!!!!!!! COULD'NT WAIT TO SEE WHAT PUCHIE HAD INSTORE ON THE NEXT VOLUME :biggrin: (((((( THINGS  NOT  TO  DO!!!!! )))))
> *


mr chris is that your 64


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 20 2008, 02:40 AM~9984863
> *You're talking about 'JC' and 'Jimbo'. They're brothers, right? This is when they were going up against 'Damu Gucci' from Damu Riders. Before 'JC' and 'Jimbo' were from World Wide I believe they were from Stylistics then Ridaz Only. Also, 'Big Punchie' was originally from Stylistics then later formed Public Enemy. Ridaz Only branched off from Stylistics also. There's one Young Hogg volume where members of the Stylistics are blasting Ridaz Only. 'Lil' Ernie' was once with the Individuals then went to Homies along with 'OVG' aka 'Fubu'.
> *


NO TYRONE GET IT RIGHT. JIMBO IS JC BROTHER INLAW.. THEY WERE FROM RIDAZ ONLY. THEY STARD WORLD WIDE.. AND BIG PUNCHIE WAS FROM INDIVIDUALS THEN HE WENT TO THE STYLISTICS. THEN PUBLIC ENEMY. LIL ERNIE WAS NOT FROM INDIVIDUALS.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 20 2008, 09:06 AM~9985501
> *its all good we just trying to keep it low-rydin :thumbsup: we know what happens when words get involved you'll have one coast against anotha. sometimes we gotta do what rat from COLDBLOODED C.C. say........LET-IT-GO.........so get that new rag you puttin togetha done so you can do what MISSOURI spoze to do.......SHO-ME!!!!!!! (((((((( PEACE ))))))) :biggrin:
> *


REAL TALK!!!!! THIS THE ONLY GAME WHERE BLOODS, CRIPS, BLACKS, WHITES AND HISPANICS CAN COME TOGETHER TO ENJOY THE ART OF LOWRIDING... LETS KEEP THE UNITY ALIVE HOMIES


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Feb 20 2008, 03:45 PM~9987483
> *REAL TALK!!!!! THIS THE ONLY GAME WHERE BLOODS, CRIPS, BLACKS, WHITES AND HISPANICS CAN COME TOGETHER TO ENJOY THE ART OF LOWRIDING... LETS KEEP THE UNITY ALIVE HOMIES
> *



x26


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 19 2008, 07:48 PM~9981505
> *SWITCHMAN  CHA CHAS KNOW
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 20 2008, 03:40 AM~9984863
> *You're talking about 'JC' and 'Jimbo'. They're brothers, right? This is when they were going up against 'Damu Gucci' from Damu Riders. Before 'JC' and 'Jimbo' were from World Wide I believe they were from Stylistics then Ridaz Only. Also, 'Big Punchie' was originally from Stylistics then later formed Public Enemy. Ridaz Only branched off from Stylistics also. There's one Young Hogg volume where members of the Stylistics are blasting Ridaz Only. 'Lil' Ernie' was once with the Individuals then went to Homies along with 'OVG' aka 'Fubu'.
> *


 :yes:
That was some funny ass shit wasnt it!! "What she do?....sit on the back bumper. We tested her at 3 am and she was doin the damn thing." Just the way he said it....classic shit!  LA Dave tell me the same shit eertime I bring up chaining my rearend lol. "Aint no pitbulls under here!"...................but he knows my pitbulls are in my backyard! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 20 2008, 08:52 AM~9985438
> *deeezz..........175/75......R 14's  deeezz low ride tyres :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


I dont know what dat duece got!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
see I knew my crew wasnt the only ones who liked that episode


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

talkin bout that siver 4 ss that got crushed hoppin agaimst that linc?


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 20 2008, 04:12 PM~9987738
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



What up G....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 20 2008, 11:34 AM~9986659
> *NO TYRONE GET IT RIGHT. JIMBO  IS JC  BROTHER INLAW..  THEY WERE FROM RIDAZ ONLY. THEY STARD WORLD WIDE.. AND BIG PUNCHIE WAS FROM INDIVIDUALS THEN HE WENT TO THE STYLISTICS. THEN PUBLIC ENEMY. LIL ERNIE WAS NOT FROM INDIVIDUALS.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the correction, but I remember seeing a Young Hogg volume where 'Lil' Ernie' had a "euroed" Cadillac and he was wearing an Individuals jacket. The Cadillac was lite brown on top and dark brown on the bottom. I know the car had an Individuals plaue in the rear window. Reference Young Hogg volume 9, 13, and the Three Year Anniversary. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 20 2008, 11:34 AM~9986659
> *NO TYRONE GET IT RIGHT. JIMBO  IS JC  BROTHER INLAW..  THEY WERE FROM RIDAZ ONLY. THEY STARD WORLD WIDE.. AND BIG PUNCHIE WAS FROM INDIVIDUALS THEN HE WENT TO THE STYLISTICS. THEN PUBLIC ENEMY. LIL ERNIE WAS NOT FROM INDIVIDUALS.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the correction, but I remember seeing a Young Hogg volume where 'Lil' Ernie' had a "euroed" Cadillac and he was wearing an Individuals jacket. The Cadillac was lite brown on top and dark brown on the bottom. I know the car had an Individuals plaue in the rear window. Reference Young Hogg volume 9, 13, and the Three Year Anniversary. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 20 2008, 03:25 PM~9987835
> *What up G....
> *


Anteazy my neezy! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 20 2008, 08:44 AM~9985680
> *Better off not to do it if your car is a swanga (alot of batt weight ect) but if you had a regular 6 batt set up and had your heart set on doin it I would make sure the axle and rear arches were bullit proof
> *


im not talking bout hopping it all the time though, just make the wheels come of a little once in a while :biggrin: , so just make sure the arches and the axle is good??
i seen switchman do it in his lincoln and i think he's running more than 6 batts :dunno: how you do it switch? :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 20 2008, 11:10 PM~9992168
> *im not talking bout hopping it all the time though, just make the wheels come of a little once in a while :biggrin: , so just make sure the arches and the axle is good??
> i seen switchman do it in his lincoln and i think he's running more than 6 batts :dunno: how you do it switch? :biggrin:
> *


Shit anybody wit a setup can do it as long as you feel like fixin broken axles :biggrin: Probably not a great idea though I know just riding behind my lincoln you can see the axles bow from stress but Ive seen alot of people do it and it does look kinda OG :cheesy:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 26

clip 27


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 19 2008, 05:53 PM~9980621
> *I feel ya Chris but yo boy called me a BOZO for simply mentioning a tape that me and my crew think is funny to death. Eerthang was aight till that point. YOU know me  and you know what I would do if somebody here in STL came at me with the name-calling so the same goes for anybody anywhere. Just being a man homie.  like I said a lil arguing back n forth is cool with me. Hell it makes the sport a lil more fun  :biggrin:  Thats actually the only reason I even watch the tapes  :biggrin: But then they went with the "IT started in LA" stuff. Yeah we all know that, and Hip-Hop started in the East........SO WHAT. Does that mean the best rappers are from the East??? Im personally as STL as can be. I love to roll on them big wheels, lookin for a set of 4s now    Hell I like the battle perspective of it. When I was a rapper I was a battle rapper  :biggrin:  Same go for these cars.  I just say bring em out and let em speak for they self    you know my steez and how I'm comin............. :biggrin:
> Now as for Individuals1996LA..........he's a cheerleader from Texas  :biggrin:
> Switch yo aight wit me, I aint mad or nothing homie  :wave:
> *


CHEERLEADER NAW HOMIE I JUST BACK UP FAMILY AND HELL YEAH RAISED IN TEXAS BUT LOVE L.A.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 20 2008, 10:17 PM~9992223
> *Shit anybody wit a setup can do it as long as you feel like fixin broken axles  :biggrin: Probably not a great idea though I know just riding behind my lincoln you can see the axles bow from stress but Ive seen alot of people do it and it does look kinda OG  :cheesy:
> *


yea i always wanted to do that so ill test it out in the car i do next, see waht happens


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 26

clip 27


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

who sings that song "hey love " in og 19 .. thanx


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Feb 15 2008, 07:11 AM~9948391
> *damn back in the day a local video store in my city had 3 tapes of young hogg thats all i ever rented.
> 
> I remember this one video where a caddy from the indviduals had been in a accident and wrecked but the owner said i'll have it ready by next weekend,,,which he did.
> *


I got that; Vol 19. Light Blu updated Fleetwood three wheels and then rear ends a Malibu. 

I also got Vol. 5, but I don't know where I placed my video. I got the cover, but can't find the video :angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Feb 13 2008, 02:56 PM~9935114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love getting to Western and Manchester right before everyone rolls in. I post up at the Western entrance to the gas station directly west of Ralphs. That intersection gets wild. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 14 2008, 04:26 PM~9944179
> *Good point and I agree but I guess if I was black and saw the YH videos compared to only LRM..I'd have to say he (YH) put more blacks on the map. Plus, Crenshaw is a black dominated area anyway.
> 
> And YH is still out here riding...with his garbage wrinkled gucchi rims that are staind that he's had for the last 5 years :uh:
> *


Fool you were drooling over that shit at Rid-a-thon :0 :biggrin:  j/p


But you all know who's puttin out the best video's these days vvvvvv :biggrin:  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wu6UN5XvabA


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

"See ya Tuesday" :biggrin: Anyone....anyone????


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2008, 12:29 AM~9993471
> *Fool you were drooling over that shit at Rid-a-thon  :0  :biggrin:   j/p
> But you all know who's puttin out the best video's these days vvvvvv  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


man to bad they dont do broadway as much anymore :no:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 28


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 20 2008, 11:51 PM~9993082
> *who sings that song "hey love " in og 19  .. thanx
> *


It sounds like Steveie Wonder :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nothing says O.G '

like big chevies and oldie jamz


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2008, 08:29 AM~9993471
> *Fool you were drooling over that shit at Rid-a-thon  :0  :biggrin:   j/p
> But you all know who's puttin out the best video's these days vvvvvv  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice vid seena , still waiting for the 2nd part :machinegun:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

what was hoggs downfall?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 21 2008, 11:55 AM~9996230
> *what was hoggs downfall?
> *


LV wheels :yessad:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 21 2008, 11:03 AM~9995837
> *nice vid seena , still waiting for the 2nd part :machinegun:
> *


I've got all the footage, I just need a minute to edit it.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 21 2008, 08:26 AM~9994656
> *man to bad they dont do broadway as much anymore :no:
> *


No doubt. Last summer was tight though. Not crazy about some of them young punks that swerve their grand ma cars up and down Broadway doing 50 MPH


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Feb 21 2008, 01:23 PM~9996795-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thas true but man we used to have that street jam packed uffin: and i twas close to the house makin it an easy drive uffin: oh well


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 21 2008, 12:55 PM~9996230
> *what was hoggs downfall?
> *


Couple of things. 

Them shuttin' down the Shaw in '98 and then this DUB craze bullshit.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 21 2008, 07:25 PM~9997547
> *Couple of things.
> 
> Them shuttin' down the Shaw in '98 and then this DUB craze bullshit.
> *


that aint the reason, his mouth was his downfall, all the shit he was talkin with no car like he was the mayor of lowriding ****** got sick of it. as he would say "just keeping it real"


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

not too mention in the last few volumes the footages, looked like he told soem kid to go out their with a camera and tape the cars.

alot of thrown together shit.


like everything , new people come and perfect other peoples mistakes

i give him his props for putting out the first lowrider tapes, that gave a real str8 from teh streets vibe,commin from L.A


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2008, 01:29 AM~9993471
> *Fool you were drooling over that shit at Rid-a-thon  :0  :biggrin:   j/p
> But you all know who's puttin out the best video's these days vvvvvv  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Nice vid FCE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dirt422_@Feb 21 2008, 05:38 PM~9998871
> *Nice vid FCE
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 21 2008, 04:31 PM~9998172
> *that aint the reason, his mouth was his downfall, all the shit he was talkin with no car like he was the mayor of lowriding ****** got sick of it. as he would say "just keeping it real"
> *


He started talking to much on his videos. Started to sound like a DJ Clue CD.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9998679
> *not too mention in the last few volumes the footages, looked like he told soem kid to go out their with a camera and tape the cars.
> 
> alot of thrown together shit.
> ...


I asked KJ why his videos lick balls these days and he told me that the authorities started watching them and that kinda had an adverse impact on people wanting to be put on film or doing dope shit on film.

Okay, I understand that. However, I really don't care to see a car hopping if it ain't rolling. I'd much rather see a bunch of lowriders dippin on the freeway like in that first clip OG Crenshaw posted up. That's what I like and that's what I want to put on my videos when I make em.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2008, 09:15 PM~9999241
> *He started talking to much on his videos. Started to sound like a DJ Clue CD.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Feb 21 2008, 08:41 AM~9994760
> *It sounds like Steveie Wonder :biggrin:
> *



thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Feb 21 2008, 06:31 PM~9998172
> *that aint the reason, his mouth was his downfall, all the shit he was talkin with no car like he was the mayor of lowriding ****** got sick of it. as he would say "just keeping it real"
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 20 2008, 10:17 PM~9992223
> *Shit anybody wit a setup can do it as long as you feel like fixin broken axles  :biggrin: Probably not a great idea though I know just riding behind my lincoln you can see the axles bow from stress but Ive seen alot of people do it and it does look kinda OG  :cheesy:
> *


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: NO DAN ANYBODY CANT DO IT .I DONT BEND MY AXLES . :BULLIT PROOF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

love hoppin tha ass then hopping the front


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 22 2008, 11:37 AM~10004605
> *love hoppin tha ass then hopping the front
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 22 2008, 10:37 AM~10004605
> *love hoppin tha ass then hopping the front
> *


that shit does look bad ass uffin: gotta give props to switchman on that uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HELL YEAH THAT LIL NICCA BE KILLIN THAT SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ALWAYS LIKED SEEING SWITCHMAN AND PAT GO UP AGAINST EACH OTHER LOL


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2008, 08:18 PM~9999278
> *Okay, I understand that. However, I really don't care to see a car hopping if it ain't rolling. I'd much rather see a bunch of lowriders dippin on the freeway like in that first clip OG Crenshaw posted up. That's what I like and that's what I want to put on my videos when I make em.
> *


You do have some nice clips. I look forward to seeing them. I still remember the DB shoulder press clip you have


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 22 2008, 12:28 PM~10005299
> *You do have some nice clips. I look forward to seeing them. I still remember the DB shoulder press clip you have
> *


I took that one down. Suckaz saying I was only doing quarter reps. If I went much lower, I'd pretty much lose my shoulder


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 22 2008, 11:49 AM~10004672
> *that shit does look bad ass uffin: gotta give props to switchman on that uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 22 2008, 12:02 PM~10004759
> *ALWAYS LIKED SEEING SWITCHMAN AND PAT GO UP AGAINST EACH OTHER LOL
> *


 THATS RIGHT.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 22 2008, 01:49 PM~10005810
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


I got footage of your car on my video; you hopping Big Ray from City II City.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 22 2008, 12:49 PM~10004672
> *that shit does look bad ass uffin: gotta give props to switchman on that uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

is that gangsters paradise in clip 1


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 21 2008, 01:29 AM~9993471
> *Fool you were drooling over that shit at Rid-a-thon  :0  :biggrin:   j/p
> But you all know who's puttin out the best video's these days vvvvvv  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Great clip! Bravo! Bravo! Encore! :biggrin:


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

That was coo.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 22 2008, 11:35 AM~10004590
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: NO DAN ANYBODY CANT DO IT .I DONT BEND MY AXLES . :BULLIT PROOF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what you have to do then? i want my caddy to do that,i like that ass hoppin shit too man


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

Lego Lowrider


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 29


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 30

clip 31

clip 32


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 22 2008, 12:35 PM~10004590
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: NO DAN ANYBODY CANT DO IT .I DONT BEND MY AXLES . :BULLIT PROOF :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont make me throw it on the front bumper :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 23 2008, 02:26 AM~10010177
> *Lego Lowrider
> *


HE SHOULDNT HAD DONE THAT SIDE TO SIDE THEN HE PROBLY WOULDNT CRASH :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 23 2008, 02:56 AM~10010288
> *
> 
> clip 32
> *


 :roflmao: THEM BOYS CRAZZY FOR JANKIN ON TONY P, ITS A BLACK THANG NICCA! LOL


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2008, 05:18 AM~10010752
> *:roflmao:  THEM BOYS CRAZZY FOR JANKIN ON TONY P, ITS A BLACK THANG NICCA! LOL
> *


Dude was a bit rough on Tony. "It's a black thing. Ain't nuthin but blacks and mexicans out here. Take your white ass home. Take your black white ass home" lol.


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 13 2008, 03:31 AM~9930869
> *Did anyone remenber the old video of young hogg there were more low lows then today.
> 
> clip 1
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2008, 06:06 AM~10010743
> *Dont make me throw it on the front bumper  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 MY FRONT PUMP IS MY BACK PUMP. :twak: :twak:  :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Feb 23 2008, 12:15 PM~10011909
> *:thumbsup:
> *


O. .G SWITCHMAN. HOO ARE YOU????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whos the real og switch :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I heard he can dance underwater and not get wet.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

OG CRENSHAW - Can you upload some old Cali Swangin like Vol. 5 and 6?


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 23 2008, 03:08 PM~10012516
> *OG CRENSHAW - Can you upload some old Cali Swangin like Vol. 5 and 6?
> *


yes sir but i olny have vol.6 not that many cali swangin i got but yeah i upload.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I think the Young Hogg vids are the BEST street lowrider footage I have ever seen!

Thanks for uploading homie, its a shame he stopped filming...


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2008, 04:05 PM~10012179
> *O. .G SWITCHMAN.  HOO ARE  YOU????
> *


I know who he is switch, he's alright, I aint really seen him hop yet, he bought a car to our picnic in chicago a few years from nebraska but stood back cheerleading for Rock, and never hopped. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 23 2008, 01:32 PM~10012307
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  whos the real og switch :0
> *


 THEY HAVE BEN CALLING ME THAT FOR 15 YEARS. SO YOU TELL ME.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

OG CRENSHAW..HOO IS YOU??????????????


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 23 2008, 08:23 PM~10014329
> *OG CRENSHAW..HOO IS YOU??????????????
> *


just another person use to cruisin.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 23 2008, 07:46 PM~10014492
> *just another person use to cruisin.
> *


 i know :biggrin:


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 23 2008, 06:23 PM~10014329
> *OG CRENSHAW..HOO IS YOU??????????????
> *


nice english...lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 23 2008, 01:11 PM~10012534
> *yes sir but i olny have vol.6 not that many cali swangin i got but yeah i upload.
> *


For some reason, I always loved the beginning of Vol. 6 with that Kurupt track and that lowrider trike hopping. :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to seeing it when you upload it.


On a different note, that OG "Cali Swangin" track from Afroman before he became a born again Christian was a tight beat to ride too


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

no doubt theres only one switchman


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

can anyone help me find this cd i will pay some 1 if they got it or can find it, it was on a old cali swanging vol.3 its a guy named caviar? that soundtrack was bangin, i cant find that shit 4 nothiong in the world :angry:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2008, 10:39 AM~10017097
> *can anyone help me find this cd i will pay some 1 if they got it or can find it, it was on a old cali swanging vol.3 its a guy named caviar? that soundtrack was bangin, i cant find that shit 4 nothiong in the world :angry:
> *


X2 I recorded dat shit from da video 2 a cassette so i could ride 2 it :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 24 2008, 09:39 AM~10017097
> *can anyone help me find this cd i will pay some 1 if they got it or can find it, it was on a old cali swanging vol.3 its a guy named caviar? that soundtrack was bangin, i cant find that shit 4 nothiong in the world :angry:
> *


*CAVIAR AND DADDY V MUSIC ARE HARD TO FIND !! *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man i need that shit, the raps and beats just so hard


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Feb 24 2008, 12:21 PM~10017509
> *X2 I recorded dat shit from da video 2 a cassette so i could ride 2 it  :biggrin:
> *



DJ Vegas might have the hook up....contact him through my site..
www.rollinaround.com


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Feb 24 2008, 04:35 PM~10018717
> *DJ Vegas might have the hook up....contact him through my site..
> www.rollinaround.com
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10018229
> *CAVIAR AND DADDY V MUSIC ARE HARD TO FIND !!
> *


daddy v used to sell cd's at the compton swapmeet a wile back


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 23 2008, 03:38 PM~10012651
> *I think the Young Hogg vids are the BEST street lowrider footage I have ever seen!
> 
> Thanks for uploading homie, its a shame he stopped filming...
> *



i agree


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 24 2008, 10:40 PM~10022114
> *i agree
> *


X2


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

fresh man, thanks for posting the links!


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 24 2008, 02:48 PM~10018229
> *CAVIAR AND DADDY V MUSIC ARE HARD TO FIND !!
> *


not really! not out here anyways.
he is easy to get ahold of and always got pleanty of cd's on decc!


----------



## ROCBOTM (Oct 11, 2007)

I STILL GOT PUMPS & DUMPS-YEA ON VHS..........I KEEP IT HOOD STILL FROM TRUUCHA 2 BIG FISH......LOW RIDE 4 LIFE!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 26 2008, 09:16 AM~10033189
> *not really! not out here anyways.
> he is easy to get ahold of and always got pleanty of cd's on decc!
> *


*HOOK IT UP ! * :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Feb 26 2008, 10:19 PM~10038191
> *HOOK IT UP !   :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IMM SAYIN I REALLY WANT THAT CAVI ON CALI VOL 3


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin: 
clip 33

clip 34


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

my bad :angry: 
clip 34


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 27 2008, 09:14 AM~10041596
> *my bad  :angry:
> clip 34
> *


*SUGA FREE !! *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*VIDEOS ARE LOOKING HOT YOU GOT ANYMORE HOMIE*


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 27 2008, 10:54 PM~10046998
> *VIDEOS ARE LOOKING HOT YOU GOT ANYMORE HOMIE
> *


yeah i will upload then soon.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 27 2008, 10:11 AM~10041567
> *:biggrin:
> clip 33
> 
> ...


#33, INDIVIDUALS PUTTING IT DOWN!! HYRO AND BIG DEWIGHT CLOWNING!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Feb 28 2008, 12:31 AM~10047863
> *#33, INDIVIDUALS PUTTING IT DOWN!! HYRO AND BIG DEWIGHT CLOWNING!!
> *


Big Dewight was a main reason I built my Mark VI lincoln....I loved seeing that white lincoln gas hopping in the videos. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

u guys make sure u come to my show;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 35


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 36


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW+Feb 29 2008, 12:49 AM~10056290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the only hogg tape i got


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 37

clip 38


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN HOMIES LAC GOT FUCKED UP :0


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2008, 12:07 AM~10062830
> *DAMN HOMIES LAC GOT FUCKED UP :0
> *


yeah but in a week it was fix like nothing happen!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 29 2008, 11:29 PM~10062958
> *yeah but in a week it was fix like nothing happen!
> *


i remember that volume... he said it would be back out next week...and it was... :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2008, 06:07 AM~10062830
> *DAMN HOMIES LAC GOT FUCKED UP :0
> *


backed bumpered that malibu.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Feb 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10062963
> *i remember that volume... he said it would be back out next week...and it was... :0
> *


That guy was putting it down young hogg cave him props for getting it done so quick :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 1 2008, 10:42 AM~10064604
> *That guy was putting it down young hogg cave him props for getting it done so quick :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

What happend to 'Meme'? I heard some rumors about him.


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2008, 10:53 AM~10064653
> *What happend to 'Meme'? I heard some rumors about him.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: get the f out of here


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2008, 10:53 AM~10064653
> *What happend to 'Meme'? I heard some rumors about him.
> *


 :dunno: meme got my first car to work for me..heard stories but havent seen him... he owes me some money :0


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2008, 10:59 AM~10064678
> *:dunno: meme got my first car to work for me..heard stories but havent seen him... he owes me some money  :0
> *


get in line :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 1 2008, 11:00 AM~10064687
> *get in line :0
> *


 :biggrin: he knows his shit but has no business sense....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 1 2008, 10:54 AM~10064655
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: get the f out of here
> *


So, I take some of the things I heard was true?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

he juiced my lac a few years back.
good guy , just not the best buisness man.

took a wile to get my battery charger i payed for, but i got it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

he juiced my lac a few years back.
good guy , just not the best buisness man.

took a wile to get my battery charger i payed for, but i got it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2008, 12:53 PM~10064653
> *What happend to 'Meme'? I heard some rumors about him.
> *


i heard phyco beat his ass??


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10065857
> *i heard phyco beat his ass??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 1 2008, 11:09 AM~10064733
> *So, I take some of the things I heard was true?
> *


 YES SIR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2008, 03:17 PM~10065857
> *i heard phyco beat his ass??
> *


 YES HE DID :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 1 2008, 11:02 AM~10064699
> *:biggrin: he knows his shit but has no business sense....
> *


 Lotta that shit going around in hydraulic land...lost like $1400.00 last year of shady buisness.


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2008, 10:05 PM~10068177
> *Lotta that shit going around in hydraulic land...lost like $1400.00 last year of shady buisness.
> *


me too....


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 1 2008, 09:59 PM~10068130
> *YES SIR :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, Switchman. That's messed up. Heard he took some peoples cars and sold them without their knowledge. I met him once in Chicago. Seemed like a cool guy. What a shame.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 2 2008, 12:01 AM~10068141
> *:0  :0  :0
> YES HE DID :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMN :roflmao: MONDO JR?


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 2 2008, 12:30 AM~10068937
> *Thanks, Switchman. That's messed up. Heard he took some peoples cars and sold them without their knowledge. I met him once in Chicago. Seemed like a cool guy. What a shame.
> *


 :yes: I remember when he sold Gangsta from the Comrads rag... got beat up then too... :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2008, 10:17 AM~10070024
> *:yes: I remember when he sold Gangsta from the Comrads rag... got beat up then too... :0
> *


 :0 DAMN! :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali rydah_@Mar 2 2008, 10:17 AM~10070024
> *:yes: I remember when he sold Gangsta from the Comrads rag... got beat up then too... :0
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Mar 2 2008, 11:31 PM~10074524
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happened years ago... :biggrin: when his shop was in hawthorne....


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

In the first clip second song. Does anyone know who sings that?


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by x7666_@Mar 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10086704
> *In the first clip second song. Does anyone know who sings that?
> *


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nevermind I found it :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

FYI HOGG STARTED THIS AS AN EDUCATIONAL PROGRAM SO THE WORLD COULD SEE HOW LOWRIDING WAS DONE.IF IT WASNT FOR HIM ALOT OF YALL WOULDNT HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT REAL LOWRIDING STANDARDS WERE.TRUE ALOT OF PEOPLE MADE VIDEOS, BUT COME ON HOW MANY DID IT FROM THE HEART? USEING HIS MONEY TO MAKE THE VIDEOS.HOGG USED TO BE ON THE SHAW IN HIS OWN POCKET CHASING PEOPLE IN THEIRE CARS JUST TO FILM THEM.THEN PEOPLE MADE IT A POINT TO TRY TO GET ON A HOGG VIDEO.REASON IS? SO THE WORLD COULD SEE LOWRIDING FROM A REAL POINT A VEIW.IF YOU HAVE A OG HOGG VIDEO IT WILL BE ON VHS.....WHEN HE WAS ABLE TO ADVANCE HIS VIDEOOGRAPHY THEY GOT BETTER.ALONG WITH THE QUALITY OF THE FILMING.THE HOMMIE USED TO COME ON THE SHAW AND FOOLS USED TO  HOT CARS  YOU HAD TO GO TO THE  NEXT SPOT IF YOU WERE (POTATO CHIPING)[/b][/quote] ANOTHER HOGG PHRASE.HOGG MADE TAPES TO MAKE YALL KNOWN LIKE SWITCHMAN,BIG PUNCHY,V MAX,BIG RATT,STYLISTICS,MAFIA 4 LIFE,NOT HIMSELF.BUT AS ALWAYS EVERYONE FOCUSED ON HIM.LIKE HE SAID IT WAS ALL EDUCATIONAL PURPOSSES


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2008, 02:43 PM~10096301
> *FYI  HOGG STARTED THIS AS AN EDUCATIONAL PROGRAM SO THE WORLD COULD SEE HOW LOWRIDING WAS DONE.IF IT WASNT FOR HIM ALOT OF YALL WOULDNT HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT REAL LOWRIDING STANDARDS WERE.TRUE ALOT OF PEOPLE MADE VIDEOS, BUT COME ON HOW MANY DID IT FROM THE HEART? USEING HIS MONEY TO MAKE THE VIDEOS.HOGG USED TO BE ON THE SHAW IN HIS OWN POCKET CHASING PEOPLE IN THEIRE CARS JUST TO FILM THEM.THEN PEOPLE MADE IT A POINT TO TRY TO GET ON A HOGG VIDEO.REASON IS? SO THE WORLD COULD SEE LOWRIDING FROM A REAL POINT A VEIW.IF YOU HAVE A OG HOGG VIDEO IT WILL BE ON VHS.....WHEN HE WAS ABLE TO ADVANCE HIS VIDEOOGRAPHY THEY GOT BETTER.ALONG WITH THE QUALITY OF THE FILMING.THE HOMMIE USED TO COME ON THE SHAW AND FOOLS USED TO TRY TO RUN HIM AWAY CUZ HE WAS MAKING MONEY OFF THEM :uh:WHO GAVE A FUCC? IF IT WASNT FOR HOGG PEOPLE WOULD BE CLUELESS TO WHAT THE SHAW WAS LIKE IN THE 80S AND 90S AND IN DIFFERENT STATES LOWRIDING . FROM HOGG HIMSELF  ANOTHER HOGG PHRASE.HOGG MADE TAPES TO MAKE YALL KNOWN LIKE SWITCHMAN,BIG PUNCHY,V MAX,BIG RATT,STYLISTICS,MAFIA 4 LIFE,NOT HIMSELF.BUT AS ALWAYS EVERYONE FOCUSED ON HIM.LIKE HE SAID IT WAS ALL EDUCATIONAL PURPOSSES
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2008, 03:43 PM~10096301
> *FYI  HOGG STARTED THIS AS AN EDUCATIONAL PROGRAM SO THE WORLD COULD SEE HOW LOWRIDING WAS DONE.IF IT WASNT FOR HIM ALOT OF YALL WOULDNT HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT REAL LOWRIDING STANDARDS WERE.TRUE ALOT OF PEOPLE MADE VIDEOS, BUT COME ON HOW MANY DID IT FROM THE HEART? USEING HIS MONEY TO MAKE THE VIDEOS.HOGG USED TO BE ON THE SHAW IN HIS OWN POCKET CHASING PEOPLE IN THEIRE CARS JUST TO FILM THEM.THEN PEOPLE MADE IT A POINT TO TRY TO GET ON A HOGG VIDEO.REASON IS? SO THE WORLD COULD SEE LOWRIDING FROM A REAL POINT A VEIW.IF YOU HAVE A OG HOGG VIDEO IT WILL BE ON VHS.....WHEN HE WAS ABLE TO ADVANCE HIS VIDEOOGRAPHY THEY GOT BETTER.ALONG WITH THE QUALITY OF THE FILMING.THE HOMMIE USED TO COME ON THE SHAW AND FOOLS USED TO TRY TO RUN HIM AWAY CUZ HE WAS MAKING MONEY OFF THEM :uh:WHO GAVE A FUCC? IF IT WASNT FOR HOGG PEOPLE WOULD BE CLUELESS TO WHAT THE SHAW WAS LIKE IN THE 80S AND 90S AND IN DIFFERENT STATES LOWRIDING . FROM HOGG HIMSELF  ANOTHER HOGG PHRASE.HOGG MADE TAPES TO MAKE YALL KNOWN LIKE SWITCHMAN,BIG PUNCHY,V MAX,BIG RATT,STYLISTICS,MAFIA 4 LIFE,NOT HIMSELF.BUT AS ALWAYS EVERYONE FOCUSED ON HIM.LIKE HE SAID IT WAS ALL EDUCATIONAL PURPOSSES
> *


PREACH!!!
I been saying the same shit for a minute!
The OG hogg tapes were the best, cause they was about REAL RIDING from the heart and for the love of the game!
I rember a outta state fool tell me one time at dockwiler(his 1st time in cali) that he felt like he knew cats like Big Herb,Punchy, switchman,Keebo,etc just cause he seen them on videos. Never meet them in person!!LOL!!
I remember another time was outta town and Switchman called me to BS about nothing just to see whats craccin.
I noticed a few cats looking at me while I was on the phone, when I got off they was like "Was that switchman,switchman?!" I was like yeah! Then they was like "You have his #???!!!" "He actually calls you on the phone??!!" 
I mean cats is really star struck and shit!!
Bottom line, Amp(hogg) started this shit and paved the way for the other cats that are filming today!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 5 2008, 05:59 PM~10097859
> *PREACH!!!
> I been saying the same shit for a minute!
> The OG hogg tapes were the best, cause they was about REAL RIDING from the heart and for the love of the game!
> ...


Never understood that. lol...I was never like that, I was always thinking about how better I was gonna make my car than theirs. I wanted to be king of the shaw...i just took notes.


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 5 2008, 05:59 PM~10097859
> *PREACH!!!
> I been saying the same shit for a minute!
> The OG hogg tapes were the best, cause they was about REAL RIDING from the heart and for the love of the game!
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

i used to love young hog vids ("anyone can have a bag of chips") cali swangin and pumps n dumps


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10098011
> *Never understood that. lol...I was never like that, I was always thinking about how better I was gonna make my car than theirs. I wanted to be king of the shaw...i just took notes.
> *


X2!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 5 2008, 05:59 PM~10097859
> *PREACH!!!
> I been saying the same shit for a minute!
> The OG hogg tapes were the best, cause they was about REAL RIDING from the heart and for the love of the game!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

switchman switchman can i get your autograph lol :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 5 2008, 05:59 PM~10097859
> *PREACH!!!
> I been saying the same shit for a minute!
> The OG hogg tapes were the best, cause they was about REAL RIDING from the heart and for the love of the game!
> ...


hey lil ric, who is this switchman guy you all talk about :dunno: 
















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 6 2008, 08:44 AM~10102814
> *hey lil ric, who is this switchman guy you all talk about :dunno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why, You want a autograph?!
I can arrange something if you like!!!
:biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 5 2008, 06:59 PM~10097859
> *PREACH!!!
> I been saying the same shit for a minute!
> The OG hogg tapes were the best, cause they was about REAL RIDING from the heart and for the love of the game!
> ...


LMAO... i wonder if he would have knocked on the door if they would have asked to suck his dick??? :roflmao:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 6 2008, 08:28 AM~10103057
> *Why, You want a autograph?!
> I can arrange something if you like!!!
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 5 2008, 04:43 PM~10096301
> *FYI  HOGG STARTED THIS AS AN EDUCATIONAL PROGRAM SO THE WORLD COULD SEE HOW LOWRIDING WAS DONE.IF IT WASNT FOR HIM ALOT OF YALL WOULDNT HAVE A CLUE TO WHAT REAL LOWRIDING STANDARDS WERE.TRUE ALOT OF PEOPLE MADE VIDEOS, BUT COME ON HOW MANY DID IT FROM THE HEART? USEING HIS MONEY TO MAKE THE VIDEOS.HOGG USED TO BE ON THE SHAW IN HIS OWN POCKET CHASING PEOPLE IN THEIRE CARS JUST TO FILM THEM.THEN PEOPLE MADE IT A POINT TO TRY TO GET ON A HOGG VIDEO.REASON IS? SO THE WORLD COULD SEE LOWRIDING FROM A REAL POINT A VEIW<span style='color:green'>.TRY TO RUN HIM AWAY CUZ HE WAS MAKING MONEY OFF THEM :uh:WHO GAVE A FUCC? IF IT WASNT FOR HOGG PEOPLE WOULD BE CLUELESS TO WHAT THE SHAW WAS LIKE IN THE 80S AND 90S AND IN DIFFERENT STATES LOWRIDING . FROM HOGG HIMSELF  ANOTHER HOGG PHRASE.HOGG MADE TAPES TO MAKE YALL KNOWN LIKE SWITCHMAN,BIG PUNCHY,V MAX,BIG RATT,STYLISTICS,MAFIA 4 LIFE,NOT HIMSELF.BUT AS ALWAYS EVERYONE FOCUSED ON HIM.LIKE HE SAID IT WAS ALL EDUCATIONAL PURPOSSES
> *


When Hogg stayed in St. Louis, my brother helped him produce Hogg's first DVD ever. I remember Hogg being happy as a mufu :biggrin: cheesin and shit.

As far as the educational aspect of his tapes and DVDs you hit the nail on the head. In 1995 and 1996 I was in to car dancing (4-door box chevy) - calling myself getting my ride on. A couple of OGs from STL changed that shit quick:

Norman with the black Trey (cleaner than a virgin's clit!)
And Big Chris of course still swangin that FO.

Norman hooked my car club (at the time Cartel CC) up with our first Hogg tape. We were hooked like fiends!! 

Chris put the shit in to full perspective one day when me and Fabian were rolling on Lucas and Hunt and his chromed out 64 started catching major air (at the time that was like 36" :biggrin: ). My Lowride high kicked in like I was geekin for real!!

Anyway, it was shortly after that I got out of the car dancing and bought a 2-door Box - built for ridin and swangin.

Hogg caught me catching air once or twice - but caught me chippin too!!  

Big ups to Hogg for helping to educate all of us out here!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 7 2008, 06:05 AM~10111218
> *When Hogg stayed in St. Louis, my brother helped him produce Hogg's first DVD ever. I remember Hogg being happy as a mufu  :biggrin:  cheesin and shit.
> 
> As far as the educational aspect of his tapes and DVDs you hit the nail on the head. In 1995 and 1996 I was in to car dancing (4-door box chevy) - calling myself getting my ride on. A couple of OGs from STL changed that shit quick:
> ...


damn leon i guess norm hooked both of us up wit those hogg tapes back denn....... yeah that tre that he bought from out thurr was off the chain. seeing a car wit chrome suspension changed the game for the stl....yeah i remember that day when i was GIVIN IT UP for you and fabian!!!! :biggrin: ............you gotta let'em know that hogg got you on the freeway getin' down ( i think it was on the outta towners tape wit black sunday on it )


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 7 2008, 06:05 AM~10111218
> *When Hogg stayed in St. Louis, my brother helped him produce Hogg's first DVD ever. I remember Hogg being happy as a mufu  :biggrin:  cheesin and shit.
> 
> As far as the educational aspect of his tapes and DVDs you hit the nail on the head. In 1995 and 1996 I was in to car dancing (4-door box chevy) - calling myself getting my ride on. A couple of OGs from STL changed that shit quick:
> ...


 :thumbsup: And i have to admit.YOU GUYS ARE DOINT THE DAM THANG. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 7 2008, 07:33 AM~10111452
> *:thumbsup: And i have to admit.YOU GUYS ARE DOINT THE DAM THANG. :thumbsup:
> *


FREE LAMONT!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE NORM!!!!!!!!!!! FREE 4 PUMP DEE!!!!!!!!!!!!BRANG DEM REAL RIDAHS BACK :machinegun: :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 7 2008, 09:33 AM~10111452
> *:thumbsup: And i have to admit.YOU GUYS ARE DOINT THE DAM THANG. :thumbsup:
> *


on behalf of other riders from the STL area - Appreciate the props homie!!
I got to make my pilgrimage to at least one of your area codes soon!!
Never been to LA (travel all the time for work). 
Got to see the Motherland of Lowriding!! :worship: :roflmao:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 7 2008, 09:51 AM~10111546
> *FREE LAMONT!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE NORM!!!!!!!!!!! FREE 4 PUMP DEE!!!!!!!!!!!!BRANG DEM REAL RIDAHS BACK :machinegun:  :angry:  :machinegun:
> *


Damn!! That would be some shit!! :0 
Don't stop there though. What about all these dudes on the outside with their cars on lock down (just sitting in a garage or lot - waiting to die). we need all that working for us AND to get Forest Park back!! Then it would be official (Hogg quote).


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn the music does a lot when combined with the video... oldies and old cars


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 39

clip 40


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10111218
> *When Hogg stayed in St. Louis, my brother helped him produce Hogg's first DVD ever. I remember Hogg being happy as a mufu  :biggrin:  cheesin and shit.
> 
> As far as the educational aspect of his tapes and DVDs you hit the nail on the head. In 1995 and 1996 I was in to car dancing (4-door box chevy) - calling myself getting my ride on. A couple of OGs from STL changed that shit quick:
> ...




<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>*Leon, y'all had a teal HT 6Tre in that club, because for years more than ten, I still see the same Tre on Shenandoah right around the corner from the MAC (Accomac) parked at this house in the back laid out. Whaz up with that ride? It's collecting major dust, he need to let it go :biggrin: *


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Mar 10 2008, 12:47 AM~10131217
> *Leon, y'all had a teal HT 6Tre in that club, because for years more than ten, I still see the same Tre on Shenandoah right around the corner from the MAC (Accomac) parked at this house in the back laid out.  Whaz up with that ride?  It's collecting major dust, he need to let it go :biggrin:
> *



That's the Homie Chris or lil Chris from when we were in Cartel. And the color is what the STL OGs refer to as King Tee green  

Me and Fabian finally got him to bring that car out for ONE DAY after we worked on it all week. That ride is on one of the Hogg tapes. I think the tape that has me and TreBubb hopping on the white castles on the Bridge and Kingshighway. Then later on me and Moke hopping on the Castle lot on North Florissant near Hyde PArk.

He's willing to part with the trey for the right price. PM me if you want to holla at him.


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Mar 10 2008, 01:33 AM~10131507
> *That's the Homie Chris or lil Chris from when we were in Cartel. And the color is what the STL OGs refer to as King Tee green
> 
> Me and Fabian  finally got him to bring that car out for ONE DAY after we worked on it all week. That ride is on one of the Hogg tapes. I think the tape that has me and TreBubb hopping on the white castles on the Bridge and Kingshighway. Then later on me and Moke hopping on the Castle lot on North Florissant near Hyde PArk.
> ...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 5 2008, 10:52 PM~10101076
> *switchman switchman can i get your autograph lol :roflmao:
> *


 YES SIR L O L :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 7 2008, 09:29 AM~10111434
> *damn leon i guess norm hooked both of us up wit those hogg tapes back denn....... yeah that tre that he bought from out thurr was off the chain. seeing a car wit chrome suspension changed the game for the stl....yeah i remember that day when i was GIVIN IT UP for you and fabian!!!!  :biggrin: ............you gotta let'em know that hogg got you on the freeway getin' down ( i think it was on the outta towners tape wit black sunday on it )
> *


Outta Towners Act 3..Hogg got you too on the freeway 3 wheelin..One of my favorite videos..


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 7 2008, 09:29 AM~10111434
> *damn leon i guess norm hooked both of us up wit those hogg tapes back denn....... yeah that tre that he bought from out thurr was off the chain. seeing a car wit chrome suspension changed the game for the stl....yeah i remember that day when i was GIVIN IT UP for you and fabian!!!!  :biggrin: ............you gotta let'em know that hogg got you on the freeway getin' down ( i think it was on the outta towners tape wit black sunday on it )
> *


Double post


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

hey on the aniversary tape does anyone know the name of the song when the white malibu wagon is first hoppin? It's some lady singing "be your girl"


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

man this past weekend from ya'll talkin bout these old tapes I had to dig out my vol 13 and the Anniversary tapes. Gosh those where the shit! Just the quality of cars much better!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 10 2008, 04:11 PM~10135719
> *hey on the aniversary tape does anyone know the name of the song when the white malibu wagon is first hoppin? It's some lady singing "be your girl"
> *


That's the great Anita Baker! I believe the name of the song is 'Be Your Girl'.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

og where you at homeboy


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10139925
> *og where you at homeboy
> *


don't trip i upload more


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 10 2008, 11:25 PM~10139845
> *That's the great Anita Baker! I believe the name of the song is 'Be Your Girl'.
> *


. I Just Wanna Be Your Girl -sung by Chapter 8(Anita baker)
Smooth grooves Vol.2 has that jam on it!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone+Mar 10 2008, 10:25 PM~10139845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you all are the shit! most of my buddys when growing up didn't like that stlye so they didn't know. i just loved that song!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 10 2008, 10:25 PM~10139845
> *That's the great Anita Baker! I believe the name of the song is 'Be Your Girl'.
> *


 NO. THE NAME IS I JUST WANT TO BE YOUR GIRL.. CHAPTER 8 IS THE NAME OF THE GROUP................


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 12 2008, 01:03 AM~10148118
> *NO. THE NAME IS I JUST WANT TO BE YOUR GIRL.. CHAPTER 8 IS THE NAME OF THE GROUP................
> *


hey don't mess with Switch and his music, ***** I'm still waiting for our ipod battle.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 12 2008, 07:35 AM~10150028
> *hey don't mess with Switch and his music, ***** I'm still waiting for our ipod battle.
> *


that means you have to battle me :biggrin: i bought dat, and i just re-newed the warranty  switchman got a new one.......and you really don't want to see him now......CAN YOU SAY JAMES BROWN ESCAPE-IZ-UM uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 11 2008, 11:03 PM~10148118
> *NO. THE NAME IS I JUST WANT TO BE YOUR GIRL.. CHAPTER 8 IS THE NAME OF THE GROUP................
> *


Thats what I said too homie!!  
I may be younger then mostly everyone, but I know whats craccin with this music!!


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

damn look what done did start


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 12 2008, 08:48 AM~10150109
> *that means you have to battle me  :biggrin: i bought dat, and i just re-newed the warranty   switchman got a new one.......and you really don't want to see him now......CAN YOU SAY JAMES BROWN ESCAPE-IZ-UM uffin:
> *


I have tried to get shit that I think switch dont have! Wrong! He is always a step ahead of me!
Him and Scotty got the music shit on LOCK!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 11 2008, 10:03 PM~10148118
> *NO. THE NAME IS I JUST WANT TO BE YOUR GIRL.. CHAPTER 8 IS THE NAME OF THE GROUP................
> *


Isn't that Anita Baker singing lead vocals?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 14 2008, 12:18 PM~10167636
> *Isn't that Anita Baker singing lead vocals?
> *


yes, BUT what we went is the song is listed under Chapter 8.

EG, Lionel ritchie sang lead vocals on the song Easy, But its listed under the Commadors as the group that sang it!
If you looked up the song under anita baker I dont think you would find it, but look it up under chapter 8, and it should come up!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 14 2008, 12:00 PM~10167938
> *yes, BUT what we went is the song is listed under Chapter 8.
> 
> EG, Lionel ritchie sang lead vocals on the song Easy, But its listed under the Commadors as the group that sang it!
> ...


OK. Gotcha'!

Young Hogg should have put together soundtracks. He had some great music on his videos.


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 14 2008, 12:04 PM~10167965
> *OK. Gotcha'!
> 
> Young Hogg should have put together soundtracks. He had some great music on his videos.
> *


fuck yea!!!!!!! I'd buy tht shit


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 14 2008, 01:13 PM~10168039
> *fuck yea!!!!!!! I'd buy tht shit
> *


D.J Vegas.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 10 2008, 06:11 PM~10135719
> *hey on the aniversary tape does anyone know the name of the song when the white malibu wagon is first hoppin? It's some lady singing "be your girl"
> *


i love that shit... i want to know also...


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 14 2008, 12:54 PM~10168336
> *i love that shit... i want to know also...
> *


they answered the page before.. Chapter 8 "I just want to be your girl" that song was the shit!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 14 2008, 12:54 PM~10168336
> *i love that shit... i want to know also...
> *


HERE YOU GO BEAN  I HOPE IT WORKS..
anita baker - i just want to be your girl.mp3 - 3.54MB


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 14 2008, 12:04 PM~10167965
> *OK. Gotcha'!
> 
> Young Hogg should have put together soundtracks. He had some great music on his videos.
> *


LET'S START IT RIGHT HERE I HAVE A LOT OF THE OLDIES SONGS THAT HE PLAYED...REMEMBER THE SONGS FUBU WAS PLAYING WHEN FOOTS PUULED UP ON HIM...I ALSO HAVE THE 21ST CENTURY.....THOSE WERE SOME GOOD SONGS


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 14 2008, 07:59 PM~10170522
> *HERE YOU GO BEAN  I HOPE IT WORKS..
> anita baker - i just want to be your girl.mp3 - 3.54MB
> *


*thanks guys... i guess i didnt read all of the last page....  *


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 41


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 42


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 14 2008, 07:59 PM~10170522
> *HERE YOU GO BEAN  I HOPE IT WORKS..
> anita baker - i just want to be your girl.mp3 - 3.54MB
> *


Damn, that's one of my mothers favorite songs! If you listen close, Bone Thugs sampled that song ("1st of the Month")


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

damn, this caddy looks exactly like my ride! first page on clip#1


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Mar 14 2008, 07:05 PM~10170565
> *LET'S START IT RIGHT HERE I HAVE A LOT OF THE OLDIES SONGS THAT HE PLAYED...REMEMBER THE SONGS FUBU WAS PLAYING WHEN FOOTS PUULED UP ON HIM...I ALSO HAVE THE 21ST CENTURY.....THOSE WERE SOME GOOD SONGS
> *


"WE USE TO PLAY OUT IN THE RAIN...."
Thats my jam right there!
I pulled into a park bumping that bacc in January and had about 5 people ask me about that song!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+Mar 12 2008, 08:35 AM~10150028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHECC THIS OUT FELLAS!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_HyPadav6g


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Mar 16 2008, 01:24 AM~10178331
> *damn, this caddy looks exactly like my ride! first page on clip#1
> 
> 
> ...


nah it dont cuz it aint got a white frame lol


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 16 2008, 10:15 AM~10179389
> *nah it dont cuz it aint got a white frame lol
> *


true, i didnt even see that :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 16 2008, 01:19 AM~10178567
> *Gotta Bump that one at least once every time i pull the Glass out :cheesy:  *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2008, 11:04 AM~10187295
> *Gotta Bump that one at least once every time i pull the Glass out  :cheesy:
> *


Thats the jam!
 Wish my glass was done so I can bump it in my glass!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 17 2008, 11:13 AM~10187360
> *Thats the jam!
> Wish my glass was done so I can bump it in my glass!
> *


*In do time Homie, you'll be killing us when you do. I Love bumping my Old stuff in the Glass, Got a Audio Control Epicenter that gives them the Bass they deserve :cheesy:  *


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 12 2008, 10:48 AM~10150109
> *that means you have to battle me  :biggrin: i bought dat, and i just re-newed the warranty   switchman got a new one.......and you really don't want to see him now......CAN YOU SAY JAMES BROWN ESCAPE-IZ-UM uffin:
> *


***** really dont want to see my JB's, that chicago skating music right there my jb collection is deep.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 17 2008, 11:29 AM~10187465
> *In do time Homie, you'll be killing us when you do. I Love bumping my Old stuff in the Glass, Got a Audio Control Epicenter that gives them the Bass they deserve  :cheesy:
> *


Yes sir! I got that g320 so my shit can vibe!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 43


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 17 2008, 11:03 AM~10187752
> ****** really dont want to see my JB's, that chicago skating music right there my jb collection is deep.
> *


 OK..I DONT THANK YOU WANT THAT..160 GIG .I POD HOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 16 2008, 12:19 AM~10178567
> *"WE USE TO PLAY OUT IN THE RAIN...."
> Thats my jam right there!
> I pulled into a park bumping that bacc in January and had about 5 people ask me about that song!!!!
> *



who sings it ?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10192144
> * clip 43
> *


any clip with hyro in it , bound to be good :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 17 2008, 09:48 PM~10192144
> * clip 43
> *


good battle :cheesy:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 17 2008, 11:06 PM~10192381
> *OK..I DONT THANK YOU WANT THAT..160 GIG .I POD HOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Me to hommie, even thought I did loose a few songs when they stole my laptop and Ipod out my truck a couple of weeks ago but, I had about 90% backed up on an external harddrive, plus I got still got hell of shit on wax, and I ain't talking reprints. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Mar 18 2008, 02:31 AM~10194972
> *who sings it ?
> *


Im not sure. I have the song on 2 diff cd's, but it dont say who sings it.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68+Mar 18 2008, 02:31 AM~10194972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Remember The Rain*</a>


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 10:35 AM~10196482
> *
> 21st Century Homies  R&B Lost and Found Vol. 2.
> 
> ...


*
You the man homeboy!
I have it on Latin Soul oldies #14 and hard to find oldies vol 3!*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 18 2008, 08:05 AM~10195660
> *Me to hommie, even thought I did loose a few songs when they stole my laptop and Ipod out my truck a couple of weeks ago but, I had about 90% backed up on an external harddrive, plus I got still got hell of shit on wax, and I ain't talking reprints. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got some Isacc Hayes,(Shaft)Earth wind and Fire, Jackson 5,East side storys,Stylistics, James brown...To name a few all on Record, ORIGANAL not re-released!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 10:35 AM~10196482
> *Remember The Rain</a>
> *


I cant believe that it was 21st centry the whole time!! :uh: 
Child is one of my favorite jams!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 18 2008, 10:49 AM~10196590
> *I cant believe that it was 21st centry the whole time!! :uh:
> Child is one of my favorite jams!
> *


*Another one that has to be played in the Ride Mandatory Big Dog, we gotta roll the Glasshouses down the BLVD one day :cheesy:  

<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOugjNw-WEI&feature=related\' target=\'_blank\'>Child - 21st Century*</a>


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 09:35 AM~10196482
> *Remember The Rain</a>
> *


it shows up on limewire as " the sylvers" the artist if you guys have no luck with 21st century


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Mar 18 2008, 07:23 AM~10195736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool found it now .. :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Mar 18 2008, 12:16 PM~10197182
> *Another one that has to be played in the Ride Mandatory Big Dog, we gotta roll the Glasshouses down the BLVD one day :cheesy:
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOugjNw-WEI&feature=related\' target=\'_blank\'>Child - 21st Century</a>
> *


We will homie! No doubt!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

MORE CLIPS PLEASE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10192144
> * clip 43
> *


what volume was this?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 18 2008, 11:30 PM~10202752
> *what volume was this?
> *


vol.19 pt.2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Young hogg did his thing and put it down I love those vids I've only seen 2 though and all the clips in this topic but there bad ass. Everytime I watch the 2 volumes I have I wonder how many of them guys are still riding. I wish things didn't go south for him because he could help the game out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

If someone does put these on Dvd hit me up I'll buy


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 18 2008, 07:05 AM~10195660
> *Me to hommie, even thought I did loose a few songs when they stole my laptop and Ipod out my truck a couple of weeks ago but, I had about 90% backed up on an external harddrive, plus I got still got hell of shit on wax, and I ain't talking reprints. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WAX .WE ARNT GOING TO TALK ABOUT WAX..I GOT A NUF SHIT FOR YOU AND NEXT YER TO COME......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 44

clip 45


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 19 2008, 05:02 PM~10208183
> *WAX .WE ARNT GOING TO TALK ABOUT WAX..I GOT A NUF SHIT FOR YOU AND NEXT YER TO COME......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 20 2008, 09:18 AM~10214335
> *
> clip 44
> 
> ...


Why you change the music on clip #45? The music playing at the beginning of that clip was DMX (sad I know that, huh?).


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 20 2008, 10:23 AM~10214372
> *Why you change the music on clip #45? The music playing at the beginning of that clip was DMX (sad I know that, huh?).
> *


that song suck that why no that not sad that u know :biggrin:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 20 2008, 09:27 AM~10214383
> *that song suck that why no that not sad that u know :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 'Big Punchy' said, "You a got-damn lie! You went to school with my momma!" :roflmao: 'OG', you got to post more clips of 'Big Punchy'. He brought comedy to Young Hogg while serving people.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 20 2008, 10:30 AM~10214402
> *:biggrin: 'Big Punchy' said, "You a got-damn lie! You went to school with my momma!"  :roflmao:  'OG', you got to post more clips of 'Big Punchy'. He brought comedy to Young Hogg while serving people.
> *


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

:biggrin: 
clip 46


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 20 2008, 11:23 AM~10214372
> *Why you change the music on clip #45? The music playing at the beginning of that clip was DMX (sad I know that, huh?).
> *


KEEP IT ONE HUNNID IS A BANGER! THAT'S THE SHIT I RIDES TO


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

THEM BIG ASS TIRES THAT ***** HAD ON THAT CADDY LOOKED STUPID AS HELL


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

We need more :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 47


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

is big punchy still around?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 20 2008, 11:47 PM~10219455
> *is big punchy still around?
> *


He doing the Harley thing now, but says he still got a LOLO in the garage!


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39plpLZqj88&feature=related

any one know the snoop dogg song?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 20 2008, 10:47 PM~10219455
> *is big punchy still around?
> *


 YEA HE IS STILL AROUND. HE GOT A BIG BODY CADDY..HE THINK IT IS HOT. I CANT W TO GET HIM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 59 KILLA (May 17, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Mar 20 2008, 11:45 PM~10219850
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39plpLZqj88&feature=related
> 
> any one know the snoop dogg song?
> *


x2 I used to have it a long time ago on a burned cd but never got that cd back went I lent it out..  Its a good song..


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 21 2008, 05:14 PM~10225152
> *YEA HE IS STILL AROUND. HE GOT A BIG BODY CADDY..HE THINK  IT IS HOT. I CANT  W TO GET HIM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 21 2008, 07:14 PM~10225152
> *YEA HE IS STILL AROUND. HE GOT A BIG BODY CADDY..HE THINK  IT IS HOT. I CANT  W TO GET HIM :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wanna c that


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 19 2008, 07:02 PM~10208183
> *WAX .WE ARNT GOING TO TALK ABOUT WAX..I GOT A NUF SHIT FOR YOU AND NEXT YER TO COME......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


***** just wait till you come out here.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 21 2008, 06:51 PM~10225595
> *i wanna c that
> *


 YEA COME SEE IT..IT IS GOING TO HAPPIN    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Mar 21 2008, 09:22 PM~10226657
> ****** just wait till you come out here.
> *


 IF YOU SAY SO .......


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 17 2008, 07:48 PM~10192144
> * clip 43
> *


did these cars back in the day used to be fully wrapped?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Mar 21 2008, 05:14 PM~10225152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2008, 05:11 PM~10230371
> *did these cars back in the day used to be fully wrapped?
> *


lol of course


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 48


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 26 2008, 08:52 AM~10258260
> *clip 48
> *


i have the cali swanging version of that battle lol


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 21 2008, 10:29 PM~10226681
> *IF YOU SAY SO .......
> *


Made some adjustments big switch :biggrin:  I stole your move homie ya gotta see the gas hoppin video Ill try to post it up soon :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 26 2008, 06:52 AM~10258260
> *clip 48
> *


wasnt that gold 64 , mack 10's car?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 26 2008, 07:02 AM~10258300
> *Made some adjustments big switch  :biggrin:   I stole your move homie ya gotta see the gas hoppin video Ill try to post it up soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 26 2008, 08:02 AM~10258300
> *Made some adjustments big switch  :biggrin:   I stole your move homie ya gotta see the gas hoppin video Ill try to post it up soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Mar 21 2008, 05:31 PM~10225227
> *x2 I used to have it a long time ago on a burned cd but never got that cd back went I lent it out..   Its a good song..
> *


X3


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Mar 27 2008, 01:43 AM~10265882
> *wasnt that gold 64 , mack 10's car??  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


yeah i think locos built it for him and let meme and them let it be known??


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 26 2008, 07:02 AM~10258300
> *Made some adjustments big switch  :biggrin:   I stole your move homie ya gotta see the gas hoppin video Ill try to post it up soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


post vid


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 27 2008, 04:52 PM~10270870
> *yeah i think locos built it for him and let meme and them let it be known??
> *


thought so, i was at some picnic where mack 10 was at and he was hoppin that 64 against everyone and they kept lining up :0 , i think it was in a video because i remember seeing hogg there :biggrin:


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Mar 28 2008, 12:25 AM~10274286
> *thought so, i was at some picnic where mack 10 was at and he was hoppin that 64  against everyone and they kept lining up :0 , i think it was in a video because i remember seeing hogg there :biggrin:
> *


Mack was clown'n, it was on the cali swangin vcr tapes........ :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

OL BOY FROM HOMIES CC WITH THE BLUE 64 BUILT BY HI LOW SERVED MACK 10 LOL


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Mar 27 2008, 11:25 PM~10274286
> *thought so, i was at some picnic where mack 10 was at and he was hoppin that 64  against everyone and they kept lining up :0 , i think it was in a video because i remember seeing hogg there :biggrin:
> *


That was an Individuals picnic he was at. That's on Young Hogg volume #20 or #21. I think 'JC' and 'Jimbo' were the last ones to call him out. They ('JC' & 'Jimbo') were still with Ridaz Only then.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY

*HERE'S A CALI SWAGIN VIDEO FROM 2000

PUNCHY FROM PUBLIC ENEMY VS. GANGSTER FROM MAJESTICS VS SKEET FROM NEVER TRUST A BITCH.*


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 28 2008, 09:26 PM~10280610
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY
> 
> HERE'S A CALI SWAGIN VIDEO FROM 2000
> ...


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

A little bit for my homeboy switchman see what you teach kids wit your lowrider videos :cheesy: Can I hang? :biggrin: 

View My Video


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 28 2008, 08:26 PM~10280610
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlNExLRM3mY
> 
> HERE'S A CALI SWAGIN VIDEO FROM 2000
> ...


Does anyone have that clip that has the Cali-swangin song in it --it might be volume 21 i think


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 29 2008, 12:51 PM~10284100
> *A little bit for my homeboy switchman see what you teach kids wit your lowrider videos  :cheesy: Can I hang? :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 49


clip 50


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats it :biggrin:


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 30 2008, 12:15 AM~10287271
> *clip 49
> clip 50
> *


 Do you have any 90's clips in STL?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 29 2008, 10:15 PM~10287271
> *clip 49
> clip 50
> *


*WHAT SONG IS THAT AT THE END OF CLIP 50 ?? SOUNDS LIKE FOXXY BROWN*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Mar 29 2008, 11:15 PM~10287271
> *clip 49
> clip 50
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 30 2008, 01:59 PM~10290170
> *WHAT SONG IS THAT AT THE END OF CLIP 50 ?? SOUNDS LIKE FOXXY BROWN
> *


song is called " I CANT" by foxxy brown!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 29 2008, 02:27 PM~10284575
> *Does anyone have that clip that has the Cali-swangin song in it --it might be volume 21 i think
> *


  :dunno: ANYONE ON MY SONG


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2008, 12:01 PM~10298260
> *song is called " I CANT" by foxxy brown!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 29 2008, 03:27 PM~10284575
> *Does anyone have that clip that has the Cali-swangin song in it --it might be volume 21 i think
> *


My bad homie.
"Cali swanging" by afro man is what you are looking for!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 14 2008, 06:43 PM~9943848
> *I remember Worldwide!!! "You chain your dogs up in your backyard! Aint no pitbulls under here!" "Killer came to Cha Cha!"  "I dont know what that duece got. We tested her at 12 in the morning and she was doin the damn thing." ON WORLWIDE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Im not super OG but i remember that seen that was some good shit, i had those cali swangin videos dont know what happen to them though damn i wanna see them again. All i have left is volume 18, 20 and 21 all vhs.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2008, 06:32 PM~10301505
> *My bad homie.
> "Cali swanging" by afro man is what you are looking for!
> *


i know the song just cant find it --the new version of it sucks --i like the version that was on Cali-swangin 

so i dont know how to post vids so if anyone finds that clip i think it is volume 21 the beginning please put it :biggrin: 


hit the switch homeboy hit the switch-stop acting like a little ol bitch


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2008, 06:32 PM~10301505
> *My bad homie.
> "Cali swanging" by afro man is what you are looking for!
> *



I just bought the whole album for that song, but turned out to be a good cd


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## lil ese (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 29 2008, 02:51 PM~10284100
> *A little bit for my homeboy switchman see what you teach kids wit your lowrider videos  :cheesy: Can I hang? :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


Looks like you might need to keep a couple of spare back bumpers for that Lincoln


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 314 Gateway Ridaz_@Apr 3 2008, 01:29 PM~10326144
> *Looks like you might need to keep a couple of spare back bumpers for that Lincoln
> *


Fasho


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Chrome and paint baby! Seen cars on Young hogg with it and knew I had to have it!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 51

clip 52


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 5 2008, 08:46 AM~10341407
> *
> 
> clip 52
> *



Damn that 63 hit the ground hard & the whole wheel fell off :0


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt for more clips


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

CLIP 53

CLIP 54

CLIP 55


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 13 2008, 10:34 PM~10409553
> *
> CLIP 53
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 13 2008, 10:34 PM~10409553
> *
> CLIP 53
> 
> ...


*NICE CADI !! ON CLIP 55*


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Apr 14 2008, 09:34 PM~10416809
> *NICE CADI !! ON CLIP 55
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Apr 14 2008, 12:34 AM~10409553
> *
> CLIP 53
> 
> ...


double vs 3pumper?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

what happened ....no mas :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN I JUST WATCHED ALL THOSE CLIPS. THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Video were tight*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 31 2008, 06:12 PM~10301893
> *i know the song just cant find it --the new version of it sucks --i like the version that was on Cali-swangin
> 
> so i dont know how to post vids so if anyone finds that clip i think it is volume 21 the beginning please put it :biggrin:
> ...


You can't get the original version. I asked KJ about that years ago and he said it was not released. I bought afromans album with Cali Swangin, but the beat was wack and he became religous, thus altering the content.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :0 HOGG WAS DA MAN


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 4 2008, 01:16 PM~10336100
> *Chrome and paint baby!    Seen cars on Young hogg with it and knew I had to have it!
> *


SHUT UP ******!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 21 2008, 03:00 AM~10464863
> *You can't get the original version. I asked KJ about that years ago and he said it was not released. I bought afromans album with Cali Swangin, but the beat was wack and he became religous, thus altering the content.
> *



thanks i also heard the album and thought it was shit


the original was so tight with the 64's hitting


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

now post up cali swanging 1-7 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 22 2008, 12:21 PM~10475287
> *SHUT UP ******!!!!!!!!
> *


:angry: 






You're just mad because you ain't got no chrome or paint!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 7 2008, 12:23 PM~10600949
> *:angry:
> You're just mad because you ain't got no chrome or paint!!!!
> *


YOU'RE MAD BECAUSE YOU'RE GOING BALD!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 1 2008, 10:45 PM~10313122
> *I just bought the whole album for that song, but turned out to be a good cd
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

yea those video's was coo but ole boy started talking to dam much


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 8 2008, 11:29 AM~10607532
> *yea those video's was coo  but ole boy started talking to dam much
> *


I GUESS YOU GOTTA MAKE IT INTERESTING


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 7 2008, 04:11 PM~10601389
> *YOU'RE MAD BECAUSE YOU'RE GOING BALD!!!!!!!
> *


You know how I know you are gay.....cuz you don't know a monte carlo is made by chevy!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 8 2008, 08:39 AM~10607621
> *I GUESS YOU GOTTA MAKE IT INTERESTING
> *


OR ANNOYING I STOP WATCHING YOUNG HOG AND STARTED WATCHING CALI SWANGIN CUS YOUNG HOG TALKED TO MUCH WITH THAT DAM MEGA PHONE SOMETIMES U JUST GOTTA JUST LET THE MUSIC PLAY


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Still got my Back Bumper Club sticker. In my tool box. :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 56

clip 57


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup homes :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10626169
> *
> clip 56
> 
> ...


nice caddy clips


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10626169
> *
> clip 56
> 
> ...


*WHATS THE NAME OF THOSE 2 SONGS ON CLIP 57 ??*


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@May 11 2008, 08:33 PM~10630975
> *WHATS THE NAME OF THOSE 2 SONGS ON CLIP 57 ??
> *


THE 2ND SONG IS CALLED GANGSTA RIDE BY SNOOP DOGG ON THE ALBUM NO LIMIT TOPP DOGG


----------



## swingwhatubring (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 12 2008, 02:01 PM~10636869
> *THE 2ND SONG IS CALLED GANGSTA RIDE BY SNOOP DOGG ON THE ALBUM NO LIMIT TOPP DOGG
> *


*COOL !! 1 DOWN 1 TO GO ,OK NOW WHO KNOW'S THE NAME OF THE FIRST SONG ON CLIP 57 ?? * :biggrin: *THNX 187 !! *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

It might have already been posted...haven't watched all the clips. But what about the "white boy" with the white big body cadillac with all the gold on it. He was gasing it up on the bumper!!! What volumes was that on?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 5 2008, 04:59 PM~10097859
> *PREACH!!!
> I been saying the same shit for a minute!
> The OG hogg tapes were the best, cause they was about REAL RIDING from the heart and for the love of the game!
> ...


TELL IT LIKE IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

"Here comes the Puuuuty Cat!!!!!" anybody remember that shit??


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@May 16 2008, 04:23 PM~10672935
> *"Here comes the Puuuuty Cat!!!!!" anybody remember that shit??
> *


That was nasty :biggrin:


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 16 2008, 09:29 AM~10669480
> *It might have already been posted...haven't watched all the clips.  But what about the "white boy" with the white big body cadillac with all the gold on it.  He was gasing it up on the bumper!!!  What volumes was that on?
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT. IT WAS ALSO ON CALI SWANGIN VOL. 2. HE CRASHED THAT MOFO TOO.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2008, 01:04 PM~10696044
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT. IT WAS ALSO ON CALI SWANGIN VOL. 2.  HE CRASHED THAT MOFO TOO.
> *


MY BAD. THAT WAS A COUPE :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 20 2008, 11:04 AM~10696049
> *MY BAD.  THAT WAS A COUPE :biggrin:
> *


he was back out the next weekend


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 16 2008, 09:29 AM~10669480
> *It might have already been posted...haven't watched all the clips.  But what about the "white boy" with the white big body cadillac with all the gold on it.  He was gasing it up on the bumper!!!  What volumes was that on?
> *


I dont know if its the same vol your talking about but I seen one where he's on crenshaw gas hopping and not having psi in the front tires and the rim was bent up..I havent watched that one in awhile..


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@May 20 2008, 07:37 PM~10698732
> *he was back out the next weekend
> *


DAMN! THAT WAS THE CADDY WITH THE MURAL ON THE TRUNK RIGHT?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@May 20 2008, 07:42 PM~10698774
> *I dont know if its the same vol your talking about but I seen one where he's on crenshaw gas hopping and not having psi in the front tires and the  rim was bent up..I havent watched that one in awhile..
> *


Yeah....dude was on crenshaw gasing that bigbody up! :thumbsup: Man I can't remember if he messed up a rim or not. What volume is that?


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 58

clip 59

clip 60

clip 61


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 26 2008, 04:05 PM~10740324
> *clip 58
> 
> clip 59
> ...


*NICE CLIPS !! LIKE THE SONG ON CLIP 58 !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

What volume is clip #59 from?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: Wutup o.g. crenshaw!gotta thankyou again for takin me down memory lane wit da young hogg tapes. I remember hoppin model cars wit dat fool up at RESPECT HYDRAULICS on Slauson, he was a cool dude. Man I wish da shaw was still crackin like then! Even though it still be crackin in other spots it still aint nothin' like the shaw. I can remember sundays where both sides of da street for as far as you could see would be filled wit chrome & paint......daytons $ plaques everywhere, And every once in a while you'd see headlights wavin' lol.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@May 22 2008, 12:07 PM~10712957
> *DAMN!  THAT WAS THE CADDY WITH THE MURAL ON THE TRUNK RIGHT?
> *


baby blue one if i remember correct


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 27 2008, 01:33 AM~10743952
> *What volume is clip #59 from?
> *


Volume 28


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dont stop now


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

i remember watching these back in like 98'. they use to call me Young Hog cause of the way a drove my car. i use to three wheel every lane in broad daylight and right in front of a police station at that!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@May 27 2008, 10:40 PM~10750142
> *baby blue one if i remember correct
> *


yup


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 62

clip 63


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@May 26 2008, 06:05 PM~10740324
> *clip 58
> 
> clip 59
> ...


WHO SINGS THE SONG IN TRACK 58


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 62

clip 63

clip 64

clip 65

clip 66


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 2 2008, 09:01 PM~10783556
> *WHO SINGS THE SONG IN TRACK 58
> *



The Temprees - (Girl) I Love You


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 3 2008, 12:32 AM~10784809
> *The Temprees - (Girl) I Love You
> *


THANKS HOMEBOY. GOOD LOOKIN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 3 2008, 01:29 AM~10784790
> *clip 62
> 
> clip 63
> ...


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@May 27 2008, 03:13 AM~10744129
> *:biggrin: Wutup o.g. crenshaw!gotta thankyou again for takin me down memory lane wit da young hogg tapes. I remember hoppin model cars wit dat fool up at RESPECT HYDRAULICS on Slauson, he was a cool dude. Man I wish da shaw was still crackin like then! Even though it still be crackin in other spots it still aint nothin' like the shaw. I can remember sundays where both sides of da street for as far as you could see would be filled wit chrome & paint......daytons $ plaques everywhere, And every once in a while you'd see headlights wavin' lol.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin: the real lowriding tapes!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 13 2008, 03:31 AM~9930869
> *Did anyone remenber the old video of young hogg there were more low lows then today.
> 
> clip 1
> ...


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice love that shit


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 67

clip 68

clip 69


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lovin it where the rest of it :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 17 2008, 09:29 AM~10887832
> *
> clip 67
> 
> ...


what volume are these from?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 17 2008, 09:29 AM~10887832
> *
> clip 67
> 
> ...


*BIG PUNCHIE IS A TRIP !! * :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2008, 05:49 PM~10891501
> *BIG PUNCHIE IS A TRIP !!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


That's real talk though.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 17 2008, 01:55 PM~10889404
> *what volume are these from?
> *


vol.30


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 71

clip 72


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I REMEMBER THAT BATTLE 64 N THE LINCOLN :0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

damn, circus cars REALLY killed the art of hopping a classy driver :yessad: :nosad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DONT THINK THOSE WAS REALLY CIRCUS CARS, IF YOUR CAR DONT DRIVE NO DRIVE SHAFT AND DIDNT LAY, NOT A CIRCUS CAR, THOSE CARS WAS SMASHING BACK BUMPER AND NOT STUCK :cheesy:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 73


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 17 2008, 08:34 PM~10892894
> *vol.30
> *


hey man so do you have most of the young hogg volumes? do you want to sell a few copies?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 18 2008, 02:25 PM~10899147
> *I DONT THINK THOSE WAS REALLY CIRCUS CARS, IF YOUR CAR DONT DRIVE NO DRIVE SHAFT AND DIDNT LAY, NOT A CIRCUS CAR, THOSE CARS WAS SMASHING BACK BUMPER AND NOT STUCK :cheesy:
> *


naw man, i mean the shit nowadays , floaters full of weight. cant go faster than 25 mph , missing body parts.etc .. to 10 years + ago when like big punchie says" if your shit is on a trailer, its not a lowrider, its a shop car" the cars then could be clean as fuck and still be able to jump on the freeway


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 18 2008, 08:57 PM~10902180
> *clip 73
> *


is that "santana banana" at the end :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jun 19 2008, 02:12 AM~10903230
> *naw man, i mean the shit nowadays , floaters full of weight. cant go faster than 25 mph , missing body parts.etc .. to 10 years + ago when like big punchie says" if your shit is on a trailer, its not a lowrider, its a shop car" the cars then could be clean as fuck and still be able to jump on the freeway
> *


oh ok yea they might as well just hop the frame


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 17 2008, 07:32 PM~10892174
> *That's real talk though.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jun 18 2008, 11:20 PM~10903280
> *is that "santana banana" at the end :dunno:
> *


That is not 'Santana Banana'. That car is from No Limit.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

I always liked Vol 13. Got a dub of that on VHS around here somewhere.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 20 2008, 12:00 AM~10910808
> *That is not 'Santana Banana'. That car is from No Limit.
> *


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 20 2008, 10:34 AM~9986659
> *NO TYRONE GET IT RIGHT. JIMBO  IS JC  BROTHER INLAW..  THEY WERE FROM RIDAZ ONLY. THEY STARD WORLD WIDE.. AND BIG PUNCHIE WAS FROM INDIVIDUALS THEN HE WENT TO THE STYLISTICS. THEN PUBLIC ENEMY. LIL ERNIE WAS NOT FROM INDIVIDUALS.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha, thats right S.Man . . . Hahaha!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 23 2008, 03:16 PM~10933098
> *Hahaha, thats right S.Man . . . Hahaha!
> *


WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE!! I'M GETTING MY 44 PUT IN THIS WEEK... YEAH *****!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2008, 07:49 PM~10891501
> *BIG PUNCHIE IS A TRIP !!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH HE DON'T BITE HIS TOUNGE FOR SHIT. BUT HEY, HE BE GIVING ****** POINTERS ONCE YOU WEED OUT THE SHIT TALKING


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 12:18 PM~10933115
> *WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE!!  I'M GETTING MY 44 PUT IN THIS WEEK... YEAH *****!! :biggrin:
> *


Now Thats Whats Up!

Dial me up when you hit the sunshine state!


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 23 2008, 03:34 PM~10933254
> *Now Thats Whats Up!
> 
> Dial me up when you hit the sunshine state!
> *


FA SHO'


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 17 2008, 05:49 PM~10891501
> *BIG PUNCHIE IS A TRIP !!   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i just talked to HOGG last night. he called me out of the blue to check on us and this flood sh%t thats going on out hurr. we chopped it up for a nice lil while talkin about all the old tapes, and the crenshaw all stars like BIG PUNCHIE. he told me a lot of stories that where not on the tapes....... ""KILL GAME LESS TALK ABOUT BASEBALL""  he said his health is gettin' betta' and he'll be at BIG SKEETS show he is doin' on dah 6th of JULY....... he's also been hookin' up some best of dvds that he will be puttin' out to the VIP's that made it possible to show the world the real side of low-ridin. CLEAN CARS, MUSIC, LOTION, SHOCKS, ECT, STAY UP YOUNG HOGG! ! ! ! ! "" IT AINT WURR YOU FRUM ,, ITS HOW YOU ACT WURR YAH AT :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 23 2008, 05:31 PM~10934188
> *i just talked to HOGG last night.  he called me out of the blue to check on us and this flood sh%t thats going on out hurr.  we chopped it up for a nice lil while talkin about all the old tapes, and the crenshaw all stars like BIG PUNCHIE.  he told me a lot of stories that where not on the tapes....... ""KILL GAME LESS TALK ABOUT BASEBALL""    he said his health is gettin' betta' and he'll be at BIG SKEETS show he is doin' on dah 6th of JULY....... he's also been hookin' up some best of dvds that he will be puttin' out to the VIP's  that made it possible to show the world the real side of low-ridin.  CLEAN CARS, MUSIC, LOTION, SHOCKS, ECT,  STAY UP YOUNG HOGG! ! ! ! ! "" IT AINT WURR YOU FRUM ,, ITS HOW YOU ACT WURR YAH AT  :yes:
> *


THE HOGGSTA WAS ILL?? WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha Young G_@Jun 23 2008, 01:16 PM~10933098
> *Hahaha, thats right S.Man . . . Hahaha!
> *


You're five (5) months late with your response.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 09:22 AM~10931379
> *
> *


What you rolling your eyes for? You have your moonroof yet?


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 24 2008, 08:05 AM~10939195
> *THE HOGGSTA WAS ILL??  WHAT HAPPENED?
> *


i forgot what its called but the doctors got it figured out. i know he had stomach problems when he was out hurr.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jun 23 2008, 01:20 PM~10933141
> *YEAH HE DON'T BITE HIS TOUNGE FOR SHIT.  BUT HEY, HE BE GIVING ****** POINTERS ONCE YOU WEED OUT THE SHIT TALKING
> *


PUNCHIE, CHUNKY, AND THE REST OF THE RARE BREED CREW WAS PUTTIN IT DOWN ON THE SPEED CHANEL LAST NIGHT. BROTAHS CHANGED THE HARLEY GAME NOW,,, AND IT MAKES ME WANT ONE. ""KICK DEM' GEARS"" :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 24 2008, 11:07 PM~10944758
> *What you rolling your eyes for? You have your moonroof yet?
> *


YUP! GETTIN IT DONE THIS WEEKEND. THE HOMEY BILL FOUND ME ONE AND WILL INSTALL IT. AND FOR THE RECORD, BRETT TOOK THE MEASUREMENTS ON THE ONE HE HAS. HE SAID IT MEASURES 43.5" DOOR TO DOOR AND 48" DIAGONALLY.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone have volume 40 
the one with the roman numeral 
XL 
on the cover with the american flag and the pro hopper set up on it


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Feb 14 2008, 04:21 PM~9943686
> *I second that motion, Jason!
> 
> Young Hogg's video were educational as well as entertaining. For those of us who couldn't experience Crenshaw first hand, he put it right in our living rooms. I've learned about cars, clubs, and people LRM didn't/wouldn't feature. He brought us the Black lowriding experience.
> ...


x2 my friend living on the east,we aint got shit..a few hitters but thats about it..it comes and goes in spurts..


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I LIKE THE YOUNG HOGGS THEN AND LOVE EM NOW.. CAUSE I CAN SEE A FEW HOMIES DATS DEAD N GONE AND SOME HOMIES DATS SITTIN BEHIND DAT WALL....


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

YOUNG HOGG TTT!!!


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 19 2008, 10:00 PM~10910808
> *That is not 'Santana Banana'. That car is from No Limit.
> *


Wino's 64


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Feb 13 2008, 11:34 PM~9937967
> *Just add one
> clip 7
> *


that 62 at then end has got a Motor!


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

WHAT HAPPEN 2 YOUNG HOG


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jun 2 2008, 10:32 PM~10784809
> *The Temprees - (Girl) I Love You
> *


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

OLD PUMPS AND DUMPS VIDEOS FOR SALE ON AMAZON.com

MS


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 74

clip 75


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP OG


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jul 16 2008, 09:44 AM~11102475
> * clip 74
> 
> clip 75
> *


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Man those times seem like yesterday


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jul 16 2008, 09:44 AM~11102475
> * clip 74
> 
> clip 75
> *


what volume is clip 75 from?


----------



## -CAROL CITY- (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jul 16 2008, 09:44 AM~11102475
> * clip 74
> 
> c]clip 75[/COLOR]
> *


ALL i can say is DAAAMN! INDIVIDUALS :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jul 17 2008, 12:49 AM~11108957
> *ALL i can say is DAAAMN!    INDIVIDUALS :0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thats how we do!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 16 2008, 09:44 PM~11107743
> *what volume is clip 75 from?
> *


vol.31


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN I CANT FIND THE 1 WHERE THE CADILLAC WAS HOPPIN THE REAR ON THE STREETS :angry:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone have volume 40 
the one with the roman numeral 
XL 
on the cover with the american flag and the pro hopper set up on it 



anyone please anyone


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

That wazz tha shizznitt.......!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

these are last clips because i have no more video.
clip 77

clip 78


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Aug 5 2008, 07:19 AM~11263104
> *  these are last clips because i have no more video.
> clip 77
> 
> ...


sad day for this thread maybe someone else can add more clips


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Aug 5 2008, 10:19 AM~11263104
> *  these are last clips because i have no more video.
> clip 77
> 
> ...


  but thanks for postein what you had homie :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Aug 5 2008, 07:19 AM~11263104
> *  these are last clips because i have no more video.
> clip 77
> 
> ...


*THNX !! FOR ALL THE CLIPS YOU POSTED . *


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

i got some og cali swangin video i will post soon! i make a new topic.
also a video of lowrider magazine it call history of hydraulics a video how hydraulics started.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Aug 6 2008, 01:06 AM~11271280
> *i got some og cali swangin video i will post soon! i make a new topic.
> also a video of lowrider magazine it call history of hydraulics a video how hydraulics started.
> *


col that cali 1-10 is the shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Aug 5 2008, 11:06 PM~11271280
> *i got some og cali swangin video i will post soon!*


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

TTT.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

will anyone sell me or at least copy vol 1 -10???

i talked to young hogg a few months ago but i didnt get anything.

if you have them you can get a vhs to dvd software to copy to dvd.

i will pay for the copies.

cobra tx.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

WHY DID YOUNG HOGG STOP SELLING?

WHAT HE GOT RICH AND QUIT??


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

WHAT'S UP PEOPLE I GOT SOME OLD CALI-SWANGIN VIDEO I WILL UP LOAD THEM.
HERE TO CLIP!  
CLIP 1
CLIP 2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

G AND THE 67 :cheesy: SUP CRENSHAW


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 3


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

does anybody knows what is the # vol. when he was in chicago


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Dec 15 2008, 01:24 AM~12432575
> * clip 3
> *


 do you have the clip when they said hyro tweeked the shit out his grey big body and then jumped on the car screaming i dont give a fuck


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 15 2008, 01:41 PM~12435238
> *do you have the clip when they said hyro tweeked the shit out his grey big body and then jumped on the car screaming i dont give a fuck
> *


im not sure what vol. that come out?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Dec 15 2008, 08:37 PM~12440008
> *im not sure what vol. that come out?
> *


Individuales 4th of july not sure what year maybe 97


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i think someone said vol6 :dunno: not sure though


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

does anybody know whatz up wit' him these dayz?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Dec 15 2008, 11:55 AM~12434869
> *does anybody knows what is the # vol. when he was in chicago
> *


Volume #22. I'm on that volume.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 10:29 AM~12444865
> *  does anybody know whatz up wit' him these dayz?
> *


Ususally he's at the hops just hangin back since he hurt his back. Mic man alot of the times too.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Dec 16 2008, 01:07 PM~12445733
> *Ususally he's at the hops just hangin back since he hurt his back. Mic man alot of the times too.
> *


datz cool... didn't know he hurt his back though...


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 16 2008, 01:44 PM~12446474
> *datz cool... didn't know he hurt his back though...
> *


He said it in a Big Fish vid made a lil over a year ago now. Thas why he's steppin wit a cane now. Im sure we'll see him on the 1st :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

CALI SWANGIN VOL. 2 WAS ONE OF THE BEST. THAT WAS THE MAJESTICS VOL. I PURCHASED ONE OFF EBAY BUT THE BACKGROUND MUSIC DID'NT COME IN. :angry: THEY HAD NICE BACKGROUND BY POW (POETS OF WAR), LAND OF THE LOST, AND PLAYA HAMM


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 17 2008, 08:23 AM~12454127
> *CALI SWANGIN VOL. 2 WAS ONE OF THE BEST.  THAT WAS THE MAJESTICS VOL.  I PURCHASED ONE OFF EBAY BUT THE BACKGROUND MUSIC DID'NT COME IN.  :angry:  THEY HAD NICE BACKGROUND BY POW (POETS OF WAR), LAND OF THE LOST, AND PLAYA HAMM
> *


and me!!!!!!!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 4


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 13 2009, 01:59 AM~12688550
> *clip 4
> *


VOL. 5 :cheesy:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

clip 5


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 14 2009, 12:32 PM~12701515
> *clip 5
> *


I WAS LAYING IN THE BED WATCHING THAT LAST NIGHT :0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

VOL V my favorite video off all time thank you for uploading!  

(anyone can help me with the title of a song on vol v, rap song with mary wells - your old standby sample.)


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

What was the number of the last video he produced? Where can it be purchased?


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 14 2009, 10:32 AM~12701515
> *clip 5
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Jan 14 2009, 10:32 AM~12701515
> *clip 5
> *


nice stuff


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 13 2008, 03:22 PM~9934847
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;get out there;;;;;;;;;;;;;;</span>*


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hey if anyone has the 2nd young hogg tape. its a song that says "escape from reality" in the chorus does anyone no the name of that song.

dj vegas did the soundtrack.

cobra


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

anybody remember the video where the soundtrack was a bunch of jams from masta ace, don't remember the volume but it was around '95-'96.....

hook it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Boats-n-Hos (Nov 10, 2009)

ghey thread is ghey


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Mar 3 2010, 04:17 PM~16787121
> *anybody remember the video where the soundtrack was a bunch of jams from masta ace, don't remember the volume but it was around '95-'96.....
> 
> hook it up! :biggrin:
> *


That's volume one.


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

T

T

T


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 3 2010, 06:18 PM~16787137
> *That's volume one.
> *



anybody got a dvd copy? fuck it, even a VHS copy :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just got skooled


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i have
young hog 
pumps and dumps 1-28, 30-31, 42, platinum collection #2, (both volumes2000), 3year anniversary,(both part 19 volumes) ,tribute to zues,outta townwers act 1-2 ,9 & 12
(40 total volumes)


trying to sell them


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

anyone have a copy of volume 40 i belive it is volume XL
with the american flag colors on it with a pro hopper set up on it.
Thanks


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-young-hogg-pumps-dumps-vol-1-30-now-dvd.html


----------

